# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمکم کنید \( پزشکی در 75 روز)

## reza3327

سلام بچه ها من تازه میخام شرو کنم برا کنکور بخونم پیش هستم بنظرتون با این برنامه پزشکی در 75 روز بخونم میشه بهش اعتماد کرد ؟؟

اگ کسی راجع به این برنامه چیزی میدونه ک مال کیه و این حرفا ممنون میشم بگه ....


این لینک برنامه هست 

پزشکی در75روز

----------


## reza3327

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## banafsheh

> 


شما بخونید قبولی ان شاءالله

----------


## reza3327

با همین برنامه پیش برم بنظرتون؟

----------


## Healer

مهمترین چیزی که ازین برنامه بدست میاد اینکه تو 75 روز میشه پزشکی آورد 
یه ذره از وضعیت درسیتون می گفتید خب 

در مورد خود برنامه ببین ساعتاش با برنامه روزانه زندگی مثل نهار و بدنت مثل خواب اینا مطابقت داره یا نه 
اگه داشت بخون باهاش البته با حذف مباحث

----------


## mina_77

چرا 75روز؟
بیشتر 75روز وقت داری...

اما نظر منطقی بخام بدم
به عنوان کسی که پشت کنکوریه

وااااقعا امکان پذیره
هر چند روزی میشه یک کتاب رو تموم کرد

حتی اگه شرایطت خیلی وخیمه میتونی تا خود 1تیر درس بخونی

بخدا قسم
به قران
تا نخونی نمیشه چیزی رو جمع بندی کرد

درسی که جدید الان میخونی خودش حکم جمع بندی رو داره

----------


## reza3327

تا الان چیزی نخوندم وضعیتم اینه

----------


## mina_77

منطقه چند حساب میشی؟؟؟

----------


## reza3327

منطقه 3

----------


## Ali77

دوست عزيز 
براى موفقيت تو كنكوراى جديد دو تا كار بايد انجام داد تا موفق شد
در درجه اول تموم كردن مباحث كه تو كمتر از ٧٥ روزم شدنيه
دومى رسيدن به تسلطه كه من با تجربه خودم ميگم در صورت داشتن يه پايه ى قوى ممكنه نه پايه ى ضعيف

----------


## mina_77

> دوست عزيز 
> براى موفقيت تو كنكوراى جديد دو تا كار بايد انجام داد تا موفق شد
> در درجه اول تموم كردن مباحث كه تو كمتر از ٧٥ روزم شدنيه
> دومى رسيدن به تسلطه كه من با تجربه خودم ميگم در صورت داشتن يه پايه ى قوى ممكنه نه پايه ى ضعيف


کاملا نظر کوتاه و مفیدی بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

منطقه س هتله اینو واقعا راست میگم..نگا کن 693ازکرج شهرمن دندون بهشتی اورده...با درصدایی قابل دسترس...اینم بدون رستگار رحمانی با پایه قوی 5ماه خوند تواون وضعیت ک روستازاده بود 1کشور شد تو 3ماه داری پایه صفر زیر هزار منطقه سه شو خدایی ی تناسب ببند از قیاسم میفهمی چی میگم...تست کنکور بزن فقطم دوردنیا..بعدشم باید ضربتی کارکنی زیستم سعی کن ب جز مساعل ژنتیک و گیاهی بقیه رو حد مرگ بخونی رسیدی گیاهی بخون بعدش زنتیک هم مفاهیمش میشه زد...بخدا میتونی میشه بخدا میشه 3ماه میشه عمومی ب 60رسوند حتی بیشتر تخصصی ب خودت بستگی داره مفاهیم شیمی 50درصده با خط ویژه بخون مساعلم از 50درصد هستن تستایی ک بشه حلشون کرد دیگه همه رو که سخت نمیدن ..

----------


## mina_77

من پارسال ادبیات از اردیبهشت خوندم 60زدم

این آقا راست میگه عمومی خیلی اسونه

----------


## Ali77

> منطقه س هتله اینو واقعا راست میگم..نگا کن 693ازکرج شهرمن دندون بهشتی اورده...با درصدایی قابل دسترس...اینم بدون رستگار رحمانی با پایه قوی 5ماه خوند تواون وضعیت ک روستازاده بود 1کشور شد تو 3ماه داری پایه صفر زیر هزار منطقه سه شو خدایی ی تناسب ببند از قیاسم میفهمی چی میگم...تست کنکور بزن فقطم دوردنیا..بعدشم باید ضربتی کارکنی زیستم سعی کن ب جز مساعل ژنتیک و گیاهی بقیه رو حد مرگ بخونی رسیدی گیاهی بخون بعدش زنتیک هم مفاهیمش میشه زد...بخدا میتونی میشه بخدا میشه 3ماه میشه عمومی ب 60رسوند حتی بیشتر تخصصی ب خودت بستگی داره مفاهیم شیمی 50درصده با خط ویژه بخون مساعلم از 50درصد هستن تستایی ک بشه حلشون کرد دیگه همه رو که سخت نمیدن ..


منطقه ٣ تا جايى كه من شنيدم اون تعهد خدمت ٣ برابر مدت زمان تحصيلش ادمو نابود ميكنه.

----------


## Healer

> من پارسال ادبیات از اردیبهشت خوندم 60زدم
> 
> این آقا راست میگه عمومی خیلی اسونه


یه سوال 
البته شرمنده از استارتر اما واسه خودشم مفیده 
درس به درس خوندید یا موضوعی؟

----------


## mina_77

> یه سوال 
> البته شرمنده از استارتر اما واسه خودشم مفیده 
> درس به درس خوندید یا موضوعی؟


موضوعی
همه لغات و تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت معنایی
از 68درصدی که خوندم 60درصد زدم
چون واقعا خوب خوندمش

----------


## hamed_habibi

​منطقه سه تهعدی نداره..عین بقیه جاهاس

----------


## Ali77

> ​منطقه سه تهعدی نداره..عین بقیه جاهاس


مطمئنى؟من شنيدم كه تعهديه
پس اگه تعهدى نيست كه واقعا هتله

----------


## saeed211

من کلا سعی میکنم
چیزی نگم تو اینجور تاپیکا
چون بازی با سرنوشت یه ادمه
ممکنه یه چیزی بگم کلا نا امید شه
ولی تنها چیزی ک میتونم بگم اینه ک شما تلاشتو بکن...

----------


## hamed_habibi

این برنامه عالیه..من 20تا برنامه 3ماهه 5ماهه دیدم اما خداییش این عالیه..حس خوبی دارم بهش عمل کن بهش

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ن تهعدی نداره..

----------


## reza3327

ممنونم ازتون دوستان خوبم 

ولی پارسال اینجا یه نفر 100 منطقه ولی پزشکی شیراز نیمسال دوم قبول شد

----------


## Ali77

> ممنونم ازتون دوستان خوبم 
> 
> ولی پارسال اینجا یه نفر 100 منطقه ولی پزشکی شیراز نیمسال دوم قبول شد


شما بخون
به اميد خدا قبول ميشى 
اگرم نشدى چيزايى كه الان ميخونى به درد سال بعدت ميخوره

----------


## reza2018

ببخشید یه سوال بی ربط به موضوع.........................از چه منبعی استفاده کردید؟

----------


## kimiagar

> ​منطقه سه تهعدی نداره..عین بقیه جاهاس





> مطمئنى؟من شنيدم كه تعهديه
> پس اگه تعهدى نيست كه واقعا هتله


رشته های تعهد دار رو میگین شماها یا عادی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## dorsa20

تلاش خودتون رو بکنید

----------


## mina_77

امروز تازه فهمیدم 580هزار نفریم

ده سال اخیر این بیشترین تعداد بود

میترسم خیلی خیلی قوی باشن

----------


## wintergirl

سلام.
من خودم پارسال دیدم که یکی از دوستام از عید به بعدو از دست نداد و الان پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های تیپ 1 میخونه... با اینکه پایه اش خیلی از من ضعیف تر بود....
این 93 روز طلایی رو واقعا از دست ندید خیلی مهمه (ای کاش یکی بود این حرفا رو به خودم میزد :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## babak2006

دیگه یواش یواش فکرکنم برنامه با یک هفته پزشکی رو هم ببینیم به قول دوستمون نباید نا امید کرد ولی ...
بهرحال درواقعیت به خیلی ازعوامل بستگی داره هوش و پایه قوی مهمترین عوامله بهرحال مباحث زیادن بنده خدا دو ساله داره می خونه هنوز اون نتیجه لازم رو نمی گیره بعد با پایه ضعیف و این همه مبحث چی بگم به قول دوستان تلاشتون رو بکنید شاید شما جزو اون عده محدودی باشید که با ضریب هوشی بالاتر جبران پایه ضعیف رو تو این مدت می تونن بکنند

----------


## دنیا99

با پوزش از استارتر یه سوال بچه ها من الان برناممو جوری تقسیم کردم که برا هرپایه30روزه الان براجمع بندی وقتی ندارم بنظرتون چیکارکنم؟؟ازیه طرف میگم سوالای کنکورو که تو همین بازه های30روزه میزنم ازیه طرف میگم مروری ندارم برادرسا

----------


## دنیا99

بنظرتون جمع بندی اصن نذارم بهتره؟؟اخه خیلیا ازالان جمع بندیشون شرو میشه

----------


## _Fateme_

> بنظرتون جمع بندی اصن نذارم بهتره؟؟اخه خیلیا ازالان جمع بندیشون شرو میشه


چه ربطی داره به شروع دیگران شما کار خودتو بکن !!
در مورد جمع بندیم باید جمع بندی داشته باشی چون اونوقت کارت میشه خوندن فقط وشاید یادت بره حالا لازم نیست دقیق بگید ۳۰ روز برای هرپایه البته به نظر من جمع بندی ۳،۴هفته باید براش بزاری حداقلشه

----------


## Amsterdam

@دنیا99
اخرای هر ماه سه چار روزو بزار واس جم بندی 
تستای علامت دارو بزن 
اگه وقت کردی هم از رو این کتابای موج ازمون و....تست بزن

----------


## Healer

> با پوزش از استارتر یه سوال بچه ها من الان برناممو جوری تقسیم کردم که برا هرپایه30روزه الان براجمع بندی وقتی ندارم بنظرتون چیکارکنم؟؟ازیه طرف میگم سوالای کنکورو که تو همین بازه های30روزه میزنم ازیه طرف میگم مروری ندارم برادرسا


دوم 30روز؟! 
یکم کمتر کنید وقتشو 
یکمم قویتر بخونید 
دوم 20روز
سوم 30روز 
پیش 30 روز 
12 روزم جمع بندی 
فقط تست کنکور دیگه سه سال اخیرو آزمونی کار کنید با مرور

----------


## Healer

> ۲۵۰۰۰ کشوری میشه از الان؟؟


چند منطقه دو میشه؟

----------


## Healer

> 13000


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
وقتی اینجا حرف زیر 1000 هست به نظرت 13000 نمیشه؟ 
این قطعیه دیگه 
میخوای زیرشم امضا بزنم

----------


## NOT NOW

یه تیری هست توی تاریکی...

بنداز ..شاید قرعه به اسم تو باشه !

----------


## ThinkeR

> با پوزش از استارتر یه سوال بچه ها من الان برناممو جوری تقسیم کردم که برا هرپایه30روزه الان براجمع بندی وقتی ندارم بنظرتون چیکارکنم؟؟ازیه طرف میگم سوالای کنکورو که تو همین بازه های30روزه میزنم ازیه طرف میگم مروری ندارم برادرسا


یه خورده برنامتو فشرده کن تا حداقل15روز واسه جمع بندی و تورق سریع زمان داشته باشی...به نظرم این جمع بندی خیلی مهمه بهتره واسش یه تایم متعادل بزاری...راستی خودتم با بقیه مقایسه نکن یکی از الان شروع میکنه پس زمان جمع بندیش باید کمتر باشه تا اونی که از تابستون و مهر و...شروع کرده...بعضیا30روز رو واسه جمع بندی متعادل میدونن بعضیا15روزبعضیا45روز و...این بستگی به شخص داره...بعضیا50روز زمان دارن میگن کمتر از 30 روز واسه جمع بندی نمیشه :Yahoo (21): نمیدونم اینا نخونده میخوان چیو جمع بندی کنن :Yahoo (21): درکل بهتره خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکنی

----------


## Healer

> خب یه راهنمایی هم بکنید . الان این همه زیست رو من چطور بخونم و مسلط بشم؟؟؟
> برا ادبیات بالای ۴۰ میشه زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات رو حذف کرد؟؟


زبان فارسی آره 
جای تاریخ ادب بهتره آرایه رو حذف کنی چون خوندن تاریخ ادب از الان راحته فقط یه لقمه یا نشرالگو بردار هر روز 5 صفحه ازش بخون با مرور قبلیا 
همین الان یکی از کاربران گفتن با قرابت و لغت و املا و تاریخ ادب که میشه 68 درصد تونستن 60 بزنن و از اردیبهشت خوندن 

زیست هم ژنتیک یا گیاهی یا هردو رو بحذف و بقیه شو دقیق و کامل بخون از کتاب 
اگه اشکال داشتی درسناه خیلی سبز هم بخون توضیح داده با تستای سنجش و کنکور

----------


## tear_goddess

> خب یه راهنمایی هم بکنید . الان این همه زیست رو من چطور بخونم و مسلط بشم؟؟؟
> برا ادبیات بالای ۴۰ میشه زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات رو حذف کرد؟؟


والا تاریخ ادبیات میشه خوندش هر شب یه صفحه از اخر الگو بخونید !! تموم میشه زود

----------


## tear_goddess

> من حفظیاتم ضعیفه. فقطم ادبیات رو ندارم. بقیه درسا هم‌کلی حفظی دارن


بخدا فقط ربع ساعت وقت میخاد !!

----------


## Healer

> من حفظیاتم ضعیفه. فقطم ادبیات رو ندارم. بقیه درسا هم‌کلی حفظی دارن


خب آخرش اینم بحذف من کارنامه ام دقیق یادم نیست درصدام خیلی کم بود تو همه درسا اما رتبه منطقه ام ده هزار بود فقطم قرابت بلد بودم

----------


## Petrichor

*به نظرم اولین مسئله ای که استارتر عزیز باید حل کنه این نیست که چطور از الان بخونه که موفق شه ! 
بلکه اینه که چرا تا الان نخونده ؟!؟*

----------


## parslord

> با پوزش از استارتر یه سوال بچه ها من الان برناممو جوری تقسیم کردم که برا هرپایه30روزه الان براجمع بندی وقتی ندارم بنظرتون چیکارکنم؟؟ازیه طرف میگم سوالای کنکورو که تو همین بازه های30روزه میزنم ازیه طرف میگم مروری ندارم برادرسا


کل تایم آمادگی کنکور یه طرف .. جمع بندی یه طرف
بدون یه جمع بندی مناسب و اجرای درست و صحیح روش 3 روز یکبار احتمال موفقیت خیلی میاد پایین خیییییییییییییییییییلی

----------


## mohammad.sa

بنظرم برنامه خوبیه پیوستگی درستی داره.یا علی بگو شروع کن.قرار نیست همه چی بخونی.با استراتژی خاصی پیش برو

----------


## Amin ZD

بگیر بخون 
اگه اعتماد کنی امکان داره موفق بشی
ولی اگه به برنامه شک داشته باشی موفق شدن دور میشه...

----------


## Healer

> میشه کارنامتونو پیدا کنید؟
> پارسال خیلی خونده بودید؟ این رتبه خیلی سخت به دست میاد؟


والا پارسال ترم اولو خونده بودم ترم دوم کلا ول کردم دیگه 
یعنی ازون به بعد خیلی نخوندم در حد ده روز یه بار  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
خودم ندارم کارنامه 
چون انتخاب رشته نکردم و اینا قلمم نیست کارنامه ام 

اما رتبه 10532 رو پیدا کردم برات منطقه 2 
ادبیات 53 
عربی 64
دینی 70
زبان 18
زمین 13 
ریاضی 20
زیست 30
فیزیک 27 
شیمی 28

درصدن
کشوری هم 22560

من پارسال از خرداد افتادم به رمان خونی و نت گردی کلا تو فاز کنکور نبودم

----------


## Lullaby

_اوهوم برنامه ی خوبیه به شرطیکه بهش عمل کنید نگرانی و استرس رو بنداز دور چون دیگه تایمی برای استرس داشتن نمونده اوکی؟؟باخیال راحت بشین بخون و اصلا نذار استرس شما رو از پا دربیاره برنامشم عالیه و منطقی فقط یه توان بالا میخواد و یه همت و اراده ی قوی من یکی از همکلاسیای خالم سی سالش بود (کلاس غیر درسی) 3ماه خوند دارو آورد حالا فک کن چقدر از درس دور بوده شما توی بهترین سنید و دغدغه های فکریتون زیاد نیست و از لحاظ یادگیری هم قوی ترید پس بدون استرس بشینید بخونید حتی اگه خدایی نکرده موندید پشت کنکور پایتون قویه_

----------


## Tahora97

تلاش خودتان را بکنید ان شاءالله قبول شوید.

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط دنیا99


بنظرتون جمع بندی اصن نذارم بهتره؟؟اخه خیلیا ازالان جمع بندیشون شرو میشه


چیکار خیلیا داری شما عزیزم؟بخاطر اون خیلیا برنامه ی درسیت رو بهم نزن 
شما برای دوم 15 روز
برای سوم 20 روز
برای پیش 25 روز تایم بذار
میشه 60 روز 
30 روز هم تایم جمع بندی داری
به شرطه اینکه توی اون بازه های خوندن درسات خوب بخونیشون و دورشون کنی  یه جمع بندی خوبم از اب درمیاری
پس نگران نباش
بشین و بخون فشرده و محکم
من خودم 
برای دوم 10 روز
سوم 15 روز
و پیش 20 روز تایم گذاشتم 
میشه 45روز
45 روز هم جمع بندی میکنم
البته من قبلا هم خوندم
اما خب نگران نباش کلا دل بده  و بخون فقط عزیزم_

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


کنکور چه سالی؟؟


چی کنکور چ سالی؟اون خانومه؟94 بود_

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


اره همون خانومه رو میگم. رتبش چند شد؟ اخه مگه میشه؟


نمیدونم رتبش رو
آره شد البته ازاد_

----------


## Farhadmed96

ن میگم شدنیه
ن میگم نشدنیه
ولی توبجا پرسیدن از بقیه  ثابت کن ک میش
یا همچنان از بقیه بپرس و برسه روزی ک ۱ماه مونده و همچنان بگی میش یا ن

----------


## banafsheh

*الآن که برنامه رو که دیدم به نظر برنامه خوبی میاد، شما هم بخونید ان شاءالله با یه رتبه خوب قبول می شید.
موفق باشید.*

----------


## payam78

یا  خدا !!!!!!   پس استراحتش  کوووووو ؟؟؟   13  ساعت  درس  !!!!  من  شاید بدنم   نکشه  این برنامه  رو ولی  اگه  اجرا   کنی  خیلی خوب  نتیجه می گیری !!

پس  مدرسه  نمی رین !!؟؟   مدرسه ما  نمیذاره خونه  بمونیم   !!!   من اگه بخوام   با مدرسه این برنامه  رو اجرا  کنم  چکارکنم ؟؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> یا  خدا !!!!!!   پس استراحتش  کوووووو ؟؟؟   13  ساعت  درس  !!!!  من  شاید بدنم   نکشه  این برنامه  رو ولی  اگه  اجرا   کنی  خیلی خوب  نتیجه می گیری !!
> 
> پس  مدرسه  نمی رین !!؟؟   مدرسه ما  نمیذاره خونه  بمونیم   !!!   من اگه بخوام   با مدرسه این برنامه  رو اجرا  کنم  چکارکنم ؟؟


bade eyd madrese miri mage

----------


## reza3327

اول ک مشکلی داشتم ک نمیشه گفت 



دومم خریت خریت

----------


## Healer

> اول ک مشکلی داشتم ک نمیشه گفت 
> 
> 
> 
> دومم خریت خریت


مشکل اصلی اکثر ما همون خریته 
کلا عقلو ذهنمونو دادیم دست خر محترم بدنمون  :Yahoo (21):  میخوره میخوابه نت  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (31): 
اینو از راه بدر کنیم همه چی حله  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> والا پارسال ترم اولو خونده بودم ترم دوم کلا ول کردم دیگه 
> یعنی ازون به بعد خیلی نخوندم در حد ده روز یه بار 
> خودم ندارم کارنامه 
> چون انتخاب رشته نکردم و اینا قلمم نیست کارنامه ام 
> 
> اما رتبه 10532 رو پیدا کردم برات منطقه 2 
> ادبیات 53 
> عربی 64
> دینی 70
> ...



daghighan mesle rafighe man 

aval mikhast daro tehran bere bade daro shahremon bad parasti tehran bad alanam mohandesi shimi tehran

khoda baghisho be kheyr kone

----------


## reza3327

انشالله ک درست میشه

----------


## amirdostaneh

> تا چند روز پیش که توی پست ها همه میگفتن رقابت شدید شده و فلان . من گفتم لابد چه خبره


alan be nazaret in darsad ha kheyli kam an be omoi hash deghat koni mifahmi

----------


## Healer

> نه کم نیس


اما خیلیم زیاد نیست 
سه ماه وقته یه دینی رو نمیشه 70 کرد؟

----------


## payam78

> bade eyd madrese miri mage



بله    ،،،،  مثلا  تو تیز هوشان  درس می خونم   مدیرعزیز  میگه  ::   چون  پارسال   بچه  بعد عید  نیومدن  و  بعضا  نتیجه  نگرفتن  شما  باید اینسال  بیاین  ؟!!11  عجب استدلالی ؟؟

----------


## Healer

> بله    ،،،،  مثلا  تو تیز هوشان  درس می خونم   مدیرعزیز  میگه  ::   چون  پارسال   بچه  بعد عید  نیومدن  و  بعضا  نتیجه  نگرفتن  شما  باید اینسال  بیاین  ؟!!11  عجب استدلالی ؟؟


مال ما بعد عید اختیاری شد تست و تمرین بیشتر 
فوقش برو اما اونجا کار خودتو بکن 


پ.ن: الان فهمیدید منم تیزهوشان خوندم یا لازمه تاکید کنم؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> اما خیلیم زیاد نیست 
> سه ماه وقته یه دینی رو نمیشه 70 کرد؟


chera nashe dadash

----------


## amirdostaneh

> بله    ،،،،  مثلا  تو تیز هوشان  درس می خونم   مدیرعزیز  میگه  ::   چون  پارسال   بچه  بعد عید  نیومدن  و  بعضا  نتیجه  نگرفتن  شما  باید اینسال  بیاین  ؟!!11  عجب استدلالی ؟؟


wala madrese ma injori nabod albate rotbe khob kam nadashtim

bache haye ma ghable eydam 1 roz dar mion miomadan bade eyd ke yokh

----------


## Healer

> dini ro man wase 100 mikhonam chon tanha darsie ke 100 darsadesh az dakhel ketab miad


آره 
اما یه مشکیم که داره سلیقه ای بودنشه 
گاها تستا پاسخشم میخونی با عقل آدم جور در نمیاد اینا چه جوری استنباط شدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> آره 
> اما یه مشکیم که داره سلیقه ای بودنشه 
> گاها تستا پاسخشم میخونی با عقل آدم جور در نمیاد اینا چه جوری استنباط شدن



baz ghalam begi are

intorie wali konkor na

----------


## narjes96

> این برنامه عالیه..من 20تا برنامه 3ماهه 5ماهه دیدم اما خداییش این عالیه..حس خوبی دارم بهش عمل کن بهش



ببخشید کدوم برنامه؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> شما که میگی نمیشه


man key goftam nemishe

----------


## amirdostaneh

> چند تا پست بالاتر .اون کارنامه رو میگم


man nagoftam nemishe goftam in darsad ha kam nistan koja in estenbat shode

----------


## payam78

> مال ما بعد عید اختیاری شد تست و تمرین بیشتر 
> فوقش برو اما اونجا کار خودتو بکن 
> 
> 
> پ.ن: الان فهمیدید منم تیزهوشان خوندم یا لازمه تاکید کنم؟!


 :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (114): 

به خدا  درس خوندن  تو تیزهوشان  و مدرسه ی دیگه فرق  نداره  حتی  شاید  برای بعضی  ها سخت تر باشه درسته شاید در نهایی  تاثیر  داشته باشه  اما  تو کنکور نه !!

تیزهوش  واقعی   2 یا 3    نفره  تو کلاس ما   بقیه  متوسط  هوش   و  با هوش  و بی هوش  اند   .   من  همکلاسی  دارم  ترازش  تو قلم چی 8000 به   بالا  میاد  تو  کلاس  مسایل  ریاضی  و  فیزیک  رو  با   ذهن  حل  می کنه بدون  نوشتن !!!!  تیز هوش  اونه  نه من  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  نه  منی که  به  زور 6000  میارم .
  من  منظورم  این نبود که بگم  تو تیزهوشان درس می خونم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):   منظورم این  بود که جاهای دیگه به مدرسه نمی رن  ولی ما رو مجبور می کنن .

----------


## Healer

> به خدا  درس خوندن  تو تیزهوشان  و مدرسه ی دیگه فرق  نداره  حتی  شاید  برای بعضی  ها سخت تر باشه درسته شاید در نهایی  تاثیر  داشته باشه  اما  تو کنکور نه !!
> 
> تیزهوش  واقعی   2 یا 3    نفره  تو کلاس ما   بقیه  متوسط  هوش   و  با هوش  و بی هوش  اند   .   من  همکلاسی  دارم  ترازش  تو قلم چی 8000 به   بالا  میاد  تو  کلاس  مسایل  ریاضی  و  فیزیک  رو  با   ذهن  حل  می کنه بدون  نوشتن !!!!  تیز هوش  اونه  نه من  نه  منی که  به  زور 6000  میارم .
>   من  منظورم  این نبود که بگم  تو تیزهوشان درس می خونم   منظورم این  بود که جاهای دیگه به مدرسه نمی رن  ولی ما رو مجبور می کنن .


وا پسر خوب من نگفتم منظورت اون بوده 
قصدم شوخی بود فقط  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (94):  
سال ما از یه شهر کوچیک 40 تا تیزهوش درومده بودن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
شاید هشت سال پیش واقعا مدارس یه فرقی داشتن اما الان همگی از دم داغون  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## payam78

> وا پسر خوب من نگفتم منظورت اون بوده 
> قصدم شوخی بود فقط   
> سال ما از یه شهر کوچیک 40 تا تیزهوش درومده بودن  
> شاید هشت سال پیش واقعا مدارس یه فرقی داشتن اما الان همگی از دم داغون


 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (20): 
شما  تو  کدوم  منطقه ی  تبریزی ؟؟؟

----------


## Healer

> شما  تو  کدوم  منطقه ی  تبریزی ؟؟؟


در طی چندسال اخیر هیچ منطقه اش  :Yahoo (21):  
یه شهر دیگه ام شاید شهرستان خوی رو بشناسی اونجام فعلا

----------


## payam78

> در طی چندسال اخیر هیچ منطقه اش  
> یه شهر دیگه ام شاید شهرستان خوی رو بشناسی اونجام فعلا


  بله   می شناسم     ok          .خو  چرا       آذربایجان شرقی نوشتی؟؟

----------


## Healer

> بله   می شناسم     ok          .خو  چرا       آذربایجان شرقی نوشتی؟؟


بین خونه موقت و همیشگی آدما همیشه محل خونه اصلیشونو می نویسن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## payam78

<یه سخن خوب بگم و ; یه; سوال بپرسم  و  برم   ; درس ممممم  موند

::::بعضی ها  در حالی  که  تقریبا  به  هدفشان  رسیده اند   دست  از تلاش می  کشند  و برخی  بر  این  باورند که  اگر  در پایان   کار  ،  تلاششان  را 2 چندان  کنند به  م.وفقیت می رسند ،  پس   ما  باید تلاشمان  را  2 چندان  کنیم  نه   متوقف >

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> منطقه س هتله اینو واقعا راست میگم..نگا کن 693ازکرج شهرمن دندون بهشتی اورده...با درصدایی قابل دسترس...اینم بدون رستگار رحمانی با پایه قوی 5ماه خوند تواون وضعیت ک روستازاده بود 1کشور شد تو 3ماه داری پایه صفر زیر هزار منطقه سه شو خدایی ی تناسب ببند از قیاسم میفهمی چی میگم...تست کنکور بزن فقطم دوردنیا..بعدشم باید ضربتی کارکنی زیستم سعی کن ب جز مساعل ژنتیک و گیاهی بقیه رو حد مرگ بخونی رسیدی گیاهی بخون بعدش زنتیک هم مفاهیمش میشه زد...بخدا میتونی میشه بخدا میشه 3ماه میشه عمومی ب 60رسوند حتی بیشتر تخصصی ب خودت بستگی داره مفاهیم شیمی 50درصده با خط ویژه بخون مساعلم از 50درصد هستن تستایی ک بشه حلشون کرد دیگه همه رو که سخت نمیدن ..


یه سوال الان این مبحث گیاهی مهم نیس؟من دارم فیلمای دکترآی کیو رومیبینم الان گیاهی رو ول کنم میشه بگید من چیارو توزیست بخونم

----------


## payam78

(((((  صبر نکنید ، هرگز زمان  مناسب نخواهد آمد . از همین جایی که هستید شروع کنید با هر ابزاری که  دارید کار کنید ، وقتی ادامه  بدهید ابزار بهتری  خواهید  یافت )))))          ناپلئلون  هیل :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> یه سوال الان این مبحث گیاهی مهم نیس؟من دارم فیلمای دکترآی کیو رومیبینم الان گیاهی رو ول کنم میشه بگید من چیارو توزیست بخونم


اگه با گیاهی رابطه خوبی داشته باشی اسون تراز خودش نیست.ادامه بده حتما به چندتا سوالش جواب میدی

----------


## payam78

اینم   حیفم   اومد  ننویسم  :::::

*((وقتی اعتناد به نفس ،  تضمین  واطمینان  خاطری در کار نباشد ،  شجاعتی نیز  وجود نخواهدداشت . نیمی از  کار زمانی انجام گرفته می شود  که بذانیم از عهده آن  بر می آییم ))

کاش این  رو خودم  تاثیر  بذاره ..............* :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): *
*

----------


## Gladiolus

> به خدا  درس خوندن  تو تیزهوشان  و مدرسه ی دیگه فرق  نداره  حتی  شاید  برای بعضی  ها سخت تر باشه درسته شاید در نهایی  تاثیر  داشته باشه  اما  تو کنکور نه !!
> 
> تیزهوش  واقعی   2 یا 3    نفره  تو کلاس ما   بقیه  متوسط  هوش   و  با هوش  و بی هوش  اند   .   من  همکلاسی  دارم  ترازش  تو قلم چی 8000 به   بالا  میاد  تو  کلاس  مسایل  ریاضی  و  فیزیک  رو  با   ذهن  حل  می کنه بدون  نوشتن !!!!  تیز هوش  اونه  نه من  نه  منی که  به  زور 6000  میارم .
>   من  منظورم  این نبود که بگم  تو تیزهوشان درس می خونم   منظورم این  بود که جاهای دیگه به مدرسه نمی رن  ولی ما رو مجبور می کنن .


حرفتون دقیقا درسته
ولی اجبار نیست ها
تو مدرسه ما و 2 فرزانگان دیگه شهرمون از اول سال تا حالا بجه ها شاید کلا 20 روز مدرسه اومده باشن

----------


## payam78

> حرفتون دقیقا درسته
> ولی اجبار نیست ها
> تو مدرسه ما و 2 فرزانگان دیگه شهرمون از اول سال تا حالا بجه ها شاید کلا 20 روز مدرسه اومده باشن


نه  با با  از اول سال  تا  حالا  همین  امروز    رو به  مدرسه   نرفتم  ........   خیلی  جالبه   آموزش  و  پرورش  شهر      همین طور ی خود  جوش  از هفته  ی  بعد   آزمون   نهایی  برگزار می کنه  برای   آمادگی   در   آزمون  های نهایی    نمراتش  هم   به   صورت  مستقیم    در کارنامه  به عنوان  مستمر  محسوب   میشه  .  

یکی  نیس  به اینا   بگه   آخه   ..................................     منی  که  کنکور  میدم   اینا  به چه دردم  می  خوره

----------


## Lovelife

هفتادو پنج روز زیاده سی روز بسه

----------


## hamed_habibi

زیست گیاهی و ژنتیک 24درصد کنکورن ..5تا تسم میاد ک شمارشین بزار کنار میشه 34 درصد...باقی مربوط ب زیست جانوری بدن انسان ودانشمندانه..66درصد..حالا شما تونسی گیاهیم بخون حداقل حفظم بشی میشه از 6تاتست گیاهی 2تاشو زد...بچسب ب اون 66درصد جانوری انسان ک میشه 20فصل کتاب

----------


## payam78

> زیست گیاهی و ژنتیک 24درصد کنکورن ..5تا تسم میاد ک شمارشین بزار کنار میشه 34 درصد...باقی مربوط ب زیست جانوری بدن انسان ودانشمندانه..66درصد..حالا شما تونسی گیاهیم بخون حداقل حفظم بشی میشه از 6تاتست گیاهی 2تاشو زد...بچسب ب اون 66درصد جانوری انسان ک میشه 20فصل کتاب


دادا میشه  از ژنتیک  هم  دود مانه و  یه  مسله ی بیماری  رو هم   زد   زیاد  سخت   نیس .

----------


## Navid70

دم پارسالیا گرم حداقل قبل عید تاپیک میزدن
این برنامه 75 روزه تخیله،جای استرس و بی برنامه بودن و دنبال راه فرار یه برنامه بریز هم به کنکور امسالت برسی هم به کنکور سال بعد،قطعا امسال رتبه واسه پزشکی نمیاری،ولی سعی کن یه رتبه خوب بیاری و واسه سال دیگتم یه کارایی کرده باشی

----------


## Navid70

> چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟؟
> برای زیست ۳۵ درصد پیشنهادی دارید؟


عزیز الان کسی که خونده درسا رو بسته ازمون شرکت میکنه و درصداش مشخصه ،نمیشه بگی چه رتبه ای میاره بعد من بگم هرکی از الان بخونه فلان رتبه رو میاره؟خب مشخصه هرکس چنین ادعایی میکنه یا خودشم درگیر این مشکله یا سود مالی داره براش مثل خیلی از موسسات
برای زیست اگه یه مقدار دروس رو مطالعه کرده باشه میتونه خودشو برسونه،پیش+گیاهی+ژنتیک،گیا  هی رو میتونه حذف کنه ولی حتما پیش رو بخونه با معجزه مهر و ماه،البته ژنتیکش افتضاحه واسه ژنتیک فیلم اموزشیای ارامفر رو ببینه میتونه 5 روزه جمع کنه ژنتیک رو. 35 درصد چیزی نیست اگه همین منابع رو کامل بخونه تا 50 میشه برسونه

----------


## haqdanhossein

البته که میتونی بشرطی که از همین الان شروع کنی

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Djdusti

برنامه خوبی ب نظر میرسه  دوستان هم بعضیا تایید کردن هر کی پایه اس با این برنامه پیش بریم اعلام آمادگی کنه

----------


## narjes96

> برنامه خوبی ب نظر میرسه  دوستان هم بعضیا تایید کردن هر کی پایه اس با این برنامه پیش بریم اعلام آمادگی کنه



کدوم برنامه؟من پیداش نکردم

----------


## Djdusti

> کدوم برنامه؟من پیداش نکردم


همین برنامه ای که استارتر گذاشته تو صفحه اول

----------


## hamed_habibi

برو بخون دیگه

----------


## ThinkeR

> اونایی که میگن میشه همونایی هستن که نخوندن و اونایی میگن نمیشه همینان که خوندن و نتیجه نگرفتن یا چند سال نتیجه نگرفتن .


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
...
ولی حرفت در مورد همه صدق نمیکنه :Yahoo (21): ...مثلا اون پستی که گفتم بخون اگه خونده باشی متوجه منظورم میشی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21): ...همه چی به خودمون بستگی داره!

----------


## _Bahar_

> این برنامه عالیه..من 20تا برنامه 3ماهه 5ماهه دیدم اما خداییش این عالیه..حس خوبی دارم بهش عمل کن بهش


روزی چند ساعته؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

*بخدا بالای 80 درصد کسایی که میان کنکور جزو سیاهی لشکرن

وقتی تایم عمومیا تموم میشه میبینی حوزه خالی شد یهو و فقط 30 درصد افراد باقی موندن 

با این وضع هرکی سرش تو کار خودش باشه برندس

خیلیا از همه دنیا دل میکنن این 90 روزو بعدش یه سه رقمی یا خیلی دیگه خودشو بکشه یه دو رقمی خوشگل میاره میره پی زندگیش 

میری سر جلسه میبینی از ی فصل سخت ی سوال چرتی دادن ادم ماتحتش میسوزه که ای خدا چرا فقط 15 مین وقت نذاشتم فقط کتاب درسیه اون سوالو یه دور بخونم  سوال 

الکتروشیمی 95 تجربی داخل رو ببینین

کلا اصل قضیه رقابت کنکور الان این تایم هست که خیلیا بریدن 

من دوستم تو سال پیش دانشگاهیی خیلی قوی بود لامصب سوال فیزیک رو با مقاطع مخروطی جواب میداد  اما بعد عید ول کرد ب بهانه اینکه خسته شده و بلده همه چیو بعد رف سراغ گواهینامه و دور دور و ....

کسی که همه میگفتن حتما زیر 400 میاره رتبش تو منطقه یک شد 5000 و رفت دامپزشکی...

من شرط میبندم کسی که خالصانه وقت و انرژی و عشق بذاره پای درس تا کنکور این 90 روزو قشنگ یه رتبه شیک میاره . . .*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

بسی خوشمان امد زین برنامه همی :Yahoo (4): 
فک میکنم یه متوسط از الان اینو اجرا کنه میتونه خیلییییییی مفید باشه واسش..اون اخراشم 20 روز میمونه  که بازم بتونه مرور کنه!
پس خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## hamed_habibi

میشه زمین بیشتر زد رتبه رو اورد زیر هزار دارو تهران  قبول شد..البته شرطی ک قطب بومی باشی...ی سوال ازتون دارم انصافا زدن این درصدا سخته؟تازه این توازن نداشته شما میتونتید علمی تر هدفمند تر بخونید بترکونید..بخدا اینارو میشه زد میشه دوستان ایشون عربی زبان پایین زده شما میتونید بهتر بزنید ..ریاضیم میشه 35 زد زمین خیلی سبز 80طحفه مطلب روزی 3الی 4صحفه بخونید 3بار کتابو دوره کردید زمین خیلی تکراریه سوالاش..بخدا اگه همین ادم زمینو 60زده بود الان رتبه ش 800منطقه 3بود دارو حتی با خوش شانسی پزشکی قبول میشدفایل پیوست 69149

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


میشه زمین بیشتر زد رتبه رو اورد زیر هزار دارو تهران  قبول شد..البته شرطی ک قطب بومی باشی...ی سوال ازتون دارم انصافا زدن این درصدا سخته؟تازه این توازن نداشته شما میتونتید علمی تر هدفمند تر بخونید بترکونید..بخدا اینارو میشه زد میشه دوستان ایشون عربی زبان پایین زده شما میتونید بهتر بزنید ..ریاضیم میشه 35 زد زمین خیلی سبز 80طحفه مطلب روزی 3الی 4صحفه بخونید 3بار کتابو دوره کردید زمین خیلی تکراریه سوالاش..بخدا اگه همین ادم زمینو 60زده بود الان رتبه ش 800منطقه 3بود دارو حتی با خوش شانسی پزشکی قبول میشدفایل پیوست 69149


این کارنامه چه سالی؟ جنسیت؟ منطقه ۲؟_

----------


## Behnam10

يعني اگه توي ٧٥ روز از صفر كسي به پزشكي رسيده باشه ، من از الان قيد اين رشته رو ميزنم ....
البته بچه هايي كه منو ميشناسن ميدونند اهل فاز منفي و ... نيستم ؛ ولي خدا وكيلي مرده شور اون سنجشي رو ببره كه جوون هاي اين مملكت رو داره اينجوري داغون ميكنه و جيب يه سري كلاهبرداررو پر پول .....
جالبم اينكه يه سري افراد ( ٢-٣ نفر ) دارن به اين بنده خدا دل گرمي ميدن كه خودشون اصلاً به زير گروه ١ فك نميكنند ...

----------


## haqdanhossein

⏱95 شبانه روز فرصت باقی است .......

✅يكي از ویژگی‌های انسان توانايي ممكن كردن كارهاست.

✳️شما وقتی در ذهن خود هدفگذاری میکنید، برای رسیدن به آن هدف سعی و تلاش میکنید و در آخر آن هدف را محقق میکنید یعنی هدفتان را ممکن کردید.


✅بسياري از واقعياتي كه حال، در جهان اطرافمان مي‌بينيم روزي آرزو و افسانه بوده‌اند و انسان هایی آنها را ممکن کرده‌اند و این یعنی شکوفایی توانایی های انسان.

✳️در شرح حال آرنولد توين بي، مورخ و فيلسوف مشهور، آورده‌اند كه وي براي تكميل هر هزار صفحه از كتاب حجيم خود (او يك دوره تاريخ جهان نوشته است كه حدوداً شصت‌هزار صفحه دارد.)، يك ميليون صفحه مطالعه مي‌كرده است؛ در نگاه اوّل به‌نظر مي‌رسد اين توانايي در يك انسان وجود ندارد اما مي‌بينيم كه اين اتفاق افتاده است.

✅مطالعه براي كنكور نيز هرچند همه‌ي زندگي ما نيست، امّا به هر حال امري است كه داوطلب وقتي برعهده مي‌گيرد، انجام آن به نحو احسن مي‌تواند تأثيرات خوبي را از همه لحاظ بر زندگي شخصي بگذارد.

✳️معمولاً عده ای از داوطلبان، در اين ايام مي‌گويند وقت كمي تا كنكور باقي‌مانده است و ناامید می شوند امّا اگر بخواهيد،  در همين فرصت كوتاه هم مي‌توانيد  از رقبای خود گوی سبقت را برباييد.

95 شبانه‌روز دست نخورده پیش روی شماست. از همین الان دست به کار شوید با توکل به خدا و سعی و تلاش ناممکن ها را ممکن کنید و مطمئن باشید که میتوانید.......

نویسنده:#فرهاد_علي‌نژاد
 (رتبه ی 5 منطقه 2 کنکور سراسری انسانی 95)

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## _Fateme_

> يعني اگه توي ٧٥ روز از صفر كسي به پزشكي رسيده باشه ، من از الان قيد اين رشته رو ميزنم ....
> البته بچه هايي كه منو ميشناسن ميدونند اهل فاز منفي و ... نيستم ؛ ولي خدا وكيلي مرده شور اون سنجشي رو ببره كه جوون هاي اين مملكت رو داره اينجوري داغون ميكنه و جيب يه سري كلاهبرداررو پر پول .....
> جالبم اينكه يه سري افراد ( ٢-٣ نفر ) دارن به اين بنده خدا دل گرمي ميدن كه خودشون اصلاً به زير گروه ١ فك نميكنند ...


من با حرفتون کاملا موافقم ولی به نظرم من میشه ولی شاید بین ۵۰۰ نفر ۵۰ نفر بتونن وصادقانه همه توانشونو بزارن قطعا میشه

----------


## _Fateme_

> میشه زمین بیشتر زد رتبه رو اورد زیر هزار دارو تهران  قبول شد..البته شرطی ک قطب بومی باشی...ی سوال ازتون دارم انصافا زدن این درصدا سخته؟تازه این توازن نداشته شما میتونتید علمی تر هدفمند تر بخونید بترکونید..بخدا اینارو میشه زد میشه دوستان ایشون عربی زبان پایین زده شما میتونید بهتر بزنید ..ریاضیم میشه 35 زد زمین خیلی سبز 80طحفه مطلب روزی 3الی 4صحفه بخونید 3بار کتابو دوره کردید زمین خیلی تکراریه سوالاش..بخدا اگه همین ادم زمینو 60زده بود الان رتبه ش 800منطقه 3بود دارو حتی با خوش شانسی پزشکی قبول میشدفایل پیوست 69149


الان من نفهمیدم ایشون چی قبول شده؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​سال 95..منطقه 3...دختر...

----------


## hamed_habibi

همون بهتره قید این رشته رو بزنی..چون هنو بچه ایی..روحت بزرگ نیست...شاید این اقا نتونه قبول شه ولی حداقل درسارو میخونه اگه موند سال بعد حتما حتما قبوله..من نمیدونم چرا بعضیا انقد کوچیک حقیرن...فاز منفی ندادی فقط کوچیک بودن خودتو ب رخ کشیدی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دارو بهشتی//کرج

----------


## Behnam10

> من با حرفتون کاملا موافقم ولی به نظرم من میشه ولی شاید بین ۵۰۰ نفر ۵۰ نفر بتونن وصادقانه همه توانشونو بزارن قطعا میشه


دوست عزيز ، من حدود سه ساله در اين انجمن فعاليت دارم ....
به قولي سه نسل كنكوري ها رو ديدم !
حتي ٢ نفر هم از اين ٥٠٠ نفر نيستند كه غيرت كنند و بخونند !
از هفته هاي اينده منتظر پزشكي در ٥٠ روز ، ٢٥ روز و حتي يه هفته باشيد ....

----------


## tear_goddess

> ادم این جا میاد بدتر استرس میگیرتش


اره والا  :Yahoo (21):  
من ک پزشکی نمیخام رتبه در حد زیر 5000 میخام ! و تقریبا مطالب و خوندم حدود 40 تا 60 درصدش و با حرف اینا فک میکنم نمیتونم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (2):  
من دیگه برم از اینجا  :Yahoo (21): 
بای!!

----------


## ZAPATA

فقط میدونم از سری فیلمای جیمز بانده
اسم فیلمش دقیق یادم نیست
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## payam78

> ​دارو بهشتی//کرج


واقعا  ......  من   این درصد ارو  میبینم امیدوار میشم   ولی   تو قلم  چی   کلا  این  درصد ارو   میزنم  ترازم 6000 هم نمیشه  کلا نابود میشم  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## _Fateme_

> واقعا  ......  من   این درصد ارو  میبینم امیدوار میشم   ولی   تو قلم  چی   کلا  این  درصد ارو   میزنم  ترازم 6000 هم نمیشه  کلا نابود میشم


خوب این منطقه سه هست دوست من درصد زیر ۶۰ نداشت تو اختصاصی و تو عمومی زیر ۷۰ شد ۱۳۶۷ دارو بهشتی

----------


## _Fateme_

> ​دارو بهشتی//کرج


به به دارو اونم چی بهشتی

----------


## hamed_habibi

امکان نداره با اختصاصی 60 عمومی هفتاد زیر هزار نشی...تو هرمنطقه ایی یا دوست شما دروغ گفته یا شما اشتباه دیدی...بله دارو بهشتی خیلی عالیه..1700بیارم قبولم امسال نمیدونم برم نرم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## payam78

> خوب این منطقه سه هست دوست من درصد زیر ۶۰ نداشت تو اختصاصی و تو عمومی زیر ۷۰ شد ۱۳۶۷ دارو بهشتی


خب  منم  3  هستم  والا  هم کلاسیم  8000  میاره  تو  قلم  چی  اونو  با خودم  مقایسه  میکنم  نابود  میشم  باز  اینارو  میبینم  یکم امیدوار  میشم  ..

----------


## _Fateme_

> امکان نداره با اختصاصی 60 عمومی هفتاد زیر هزار نشی...تو هرمنطقه ایی یا دوست شما دروغ گفته یا شما اشتباه دیدی...بله دارو بهشتی خیلی عالیه..1700بیارم قبولم امسال نمیدونم برم نرم؟


الان شما با منی؟؟ نه من کارنامشو دیدم اتفاقا با اون درصدا واسه ۹۴ تخمین زدیم شد ۶۰۰ هرسال باهم فرق داره بعدم تو منطقه دو دوست من آخرین رتبه قبولی دارو بهشتی بود

----------


## _Fateme_

> خب  منم  3  هستم  والا  هم کلاسیم  8000  میاره  تو  قلم  چی  اونو  با خودم  مقایسه  میکنم  نابود  میشم  باز  اینارو  میبینم  یکم امیدوار  میشم  ..


اصلا مقایسه کارخوبی نیست به این ترازام دقت نکن خیلیا اون چیزی که بودن تو کنکور خوب نشدن

----------


## mohsen..

منم عاشق دارو ام :Yahoo (8): منطقه 3ام
نقاط قوتم زیست و شیمی و ریاضی و دینی
نقاط ضعفم:عربی و فیزیک
زمینم حتما 40 50%میزنم
اگه خدا خواست داروسازی رشت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Lullaby

_به جای این حرفا و تبدیل این تاپیک به یه تاپیک n پیجی تمرکز کن یاعلی کن بشین بخون هرکی ام هرچی گفت بگه...شاید یه عده بگن میتونی تو به درون خودت رجوع کن ببین میتونی اگه آره پس بسم الله اگه نه تمام تلاشت رو بکن که بتونی وقت گذاشتن روی این تاپیکا و شخم زدن کارنامه های سالهای گذشته و کی تونسته با nروز فلان رشته تو فلان یونی رو بیاره هیچ دردی از دردای تو رو دوا نمیکنه بشین بخون هر چی هم که شد لااقل وجدانت راضی باشه اگه جون خودت رو کندی و 3تا رشته ی تاپ رو نیووردی لااقل وجدانت راحته و با خیال راحت قشنگو تمیز برای کنکور 97 شروع میکنی و این رو بدون اون پشت کنکوری ای در سال بعد موفقه که الان به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکنه و از همین تایمی که داره 100% استفاده رو ببره اینکه الان نخونی و همش در حال تاپیک زدن باشی ببینی کی تونسته کی نتونسته و خلاصه نخونی و 30 روز مونده بگی سال بعد بدون وقتی برای سال بعد میخوای شروع کنی که عذاب وجدان مثل بختک بیخ گلوتو می چسبه و از عملکرد خوبت جلوگیری میکنه یه بغضی میچسبه بیخ صدات و ولت نمیکنه یه عذابی میاد تو جونت که راحتت نمیذاره هربار که مامان بابات رو میبینی زجر میکشی و این حرفا
پس بشین و بخون و ا 100% زمانت استفاده رو ببر بیخیال گذشته تو همین رو بخون بقیش پیش کش که لااقل از لحاظ روحی روانی در آرامش باشی سلامت روح خیلی مهمه_

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> اگه با گیاهی رابطه خوبی داشته باشی اسون تراز خودش نیست.ادامه بده حتما به چندتا سوالش جواب میدی


ممنون حتمابه توصیتون عمل میکنم 
خب 
الان 
جانوری ازگیاهی مهمتره؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

...بقول مورگان ..امید چیز خوبیه رفیق و چیز خوب هیچوقت ازبین نمیره....امید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## payam78

> لال ها شفا پیدا کردند.....اقاخلاصه کلام من دیگه تو این انجمن پیام نخواهم گذاشت..ولی اگه کسی درسخون بود 3سال پشت کنکور نبود...انشااا سال 1400قبول میشن...خدانگهدار ک باید برم اردودرسی...بهتره ب مشکلات مغزی برسید تا درسی...بقول مورگان ..امید چیز خوبیه رفیق و چیز خوب هیچوقت ازبین نمیره....


حامد  کجا  میری ؟؟؟    واقعا امید  خیلی  خوبه ............  چه  اردوی  درسی  ؟؟؟؟    چرا  پیام   نمیذاری؟؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): زشته .....
ععععععععع

----------


## payam78

یه سوال  زیست   بپرسم  جو  عوض  شه ......   اینا چیه  واقعا  که  زشته .......

سوال ::::   آیا  میتوان  بلاستوسیت  را  دارای سلول هایی  در نظر گرفت  که  سیتوکینر  نامساوی  دارند ؟؟؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> یه سوال  زیست   بپرسم  جو  عوض  شه ......   اینا چیه  واقعا  که  زشته .......
> 
> سوال ::::   آیا  میتوان  بلاستوسیت  را  دارای سلول هایی  در نظر گرفت  که  سیتوکینر  نامساوی  دارند ؟؟؟



با سلام...نمیدانم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


لال ها شفا پیدا کردند.....اقاخلاصه کلام من دیگه تو این انجمن پیام نخواهم گذاشت..ولی اگه کسی درسخون بود 3سال پشت کنکور نبود...انشااا سال 1400قبول میشن...خدانگهدار ک باید برم اردودرسی...بهتره ب مشکلات مغزی برسید تا درسی...بقول مورگان ..امید چیز خوبیه رفیق و چیز خوب هیچوقت ازبین نمیره....


هرکس بخواد هرچقدر میتونه پشت کنکور بمونه و نظر درباره ی زندگی دیگران کاملا ممنوعه..اینکه دیگران رو برای پشت کنکور بودن مسخره کنن آدما واقعا بده....بالاخره یه خدایی هم هست.....
کسی  نقل نگیره حوصله جر و بحث ندارم_

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA


فقط میدونم از سری فیلمای جیمز بانده
اسم فیلمش دقیق یادم نیست

 



اسم فیلم   sky fall

به خود فرد بستگی داره که خسته نشه و تا آخر پای هدفش بمونه ، موردی که خودم نتونستم! زود دلسرد میشم ولی اگه بتونم ادامه بدم و برنامه ام تموم کنم موفق میشم._

----------


## _Fateme_

> این برنامه عربیش ناقصه تایم زیستوشیمیشم بایدبیشترشه به طورکلی بایدیه دستکاری جزئی بشه


حتما نباید که دقیقا و موبه مو اجراش کنی مثلا من ریاضی و عربی رو با برنامه خودم میرم و اصلا تایمی که ۸تا ۱۰ اینو بخونم ندارم

----------


## EMO ROBOT

نه

----------


## hamed_habibi

ازاقای علیپور عذر میخوام من یکم عصبیم وتند میرم...هرکس برای هدفش حق داره هرکاری کنه به کسی ربط نداره واتفاقا کسی ک سالها پشت ازمون کنکور میمونه بعد ب مقصد میرسه خیلی کارش بارازش تر از دیگرانه ک کمتر شکست خوردن...دوستان یادتون باشه همه چی ازفکر ادم بیرون میاد...برید سوالات کنکور 95ببینید میفهمید شاید بعضی تستای مباحث سخت با تسلط عادی ب جواب میرسیدن ولی ما ها خودمون شاخ میکنیم واون شاخ هم مارو سر کنکور شاخ میزنه..یادتون باشه زندگی تو فکرماهاست ن بیرون ازما...مولانا حافظ سعدی همه میگن...معروف ترین شعرهم همینه ازخود بطلب هرانچه خواهی....پس کم نیارید امیدو داشته باشید ب روزای بلند بهار ب روزایی ک میتونید کارعالی انجام بدید موفق بشید...شاید باز خودم شکست بخورم باز ب هدفم نرسم اما اینو میدونم ی روزی بهش میرسم ..ادم عصبی هستم ولی تنها خوبی ک دارم اینه هیچوقت کم نمیارم ..باورکنید اگه فک میکنید کنکور سخت شده علتش سوالت سخت نیست همین کتابا ناشرای نامردن ی روز زیستو با شعر درس میدن ی روز با اهنگ ی روز ...هرکیم ازدور نگا میکنه میگه یاخدا چی شده چی میخوان سوال بدن میری سر کنکور میبنی واقعا موففقیت انجام کاراس سادس ک دیگران انجام نمیدن..اون روز ک تتلوزیون داشت مصاحبه احمدی رو نشون میداد خونشون پرازکتابای ابی کانون بود وقتی بین بچه های تراز بالا یا تک رقمی سالهای قبل رفتم دیدم اغلبشون ازاین کتاب استفاده میکنن..ولی ماها تا میشنویم میگم دروغه حتما ای کیو زده یاالگو غافل ازاینکه اونا باتکرار کارای ساده موفقیت عظیم میار ماها هزار جلئد کتابو و دراخر هیچی...اقا یاعلی بریک بخوابیم زود پاشیم

----------


## unlucky

> بریک بخوابیم زود پاشیم


ببخشید یه سوال
البته الان "برک" بخواب ( :Yahoo (4): )
فردا جوابمو بده

چیزی در مورد تحصیل در المان با مدرک B2  یا کلا بورسیه هایی که ایران انجام میده برای انگلستان و کشور های انگلیسی زبان میدونی ؟؟
یا کسی یا جایی رو میشناسی که بدونه ؟
یخورده راهنمایی لازم دارم :Yahoo (30):

----------


## _Fateme_

> ببخشید یه سوال
> البته الان "برک" بخواب ()
> فردا جوابمو بده
> 
> چیزی در مورد تحصیل در المان با مدرک B2  یا کلا بورسیه هایی که ایران انجام میده برای انگلستان و کشور های انگلیسی زبان میدونی ؟؟
> یا کسی یا جایی رو میشناسی که بدونه ؟
> یخورده راهنمایی لازم دارم


آلمان که فک کنم اول باید آزمون زبان بدی و معدلتم بالای ۱۷ باشه بعد اگه اوکی شد اقامت میدن ولی میگن تو رشته های پزشکی یه کم سخت میگیرن و اینکه خرج خونه و بقیه داستانا با خودته شاید یه بلیط اتوبوسو و غذا واینارو بدن حالا من دقیق نمیدونما اگه چیزیو اشتباه گفتم تصحیح کنه کسی که میدونه

----------


## unlucky

> آلمان که فک کنم اول باید آزمون زبان بدی و معدلتم بالای ۱۷ باشه بعد اگه اوکی شد اقامت میدن ولی میگن تو رشته های پزشکی یه کم سخت میگیرن و اینکه خرج خونه و بقیه داستانا با خودته شاید یه بلیط اتوبوسو و غذا واینارو بدن حالا من دقیق نمیدونما اگه چیزیو اشتباه گفتم تصحیح کنه کسی که میدونه


زبان که مشکلی ندارم اصلا
در مورد معدلم که بالای 19 هستم
پول غذا و اینا هم ک چیزی نیس فقط هزینه دانشگاه رو نگیرن  :Yahoo (2): 
ینی شرایطش فقط همینه ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه اینجوری بود که همه میرفتن  :Yahoo (21): 

دقیقا از کجا باید پیگیری کنم و شرایطو کامل بفهمم ؟

----------


## zahra.2015

*والا من تا صفحه2 این تاپیک بیشتر نخوندم اما تو چند خط سعی میکنم حرفاموبگم هرچند ازاین تاپیکا زیادبوده و حرفای منم تواین تاپیکاداره تکرار میشه
ببینید بچه ها این ک میشه یا نمیشه رو ن من میدونم ن بقیه چرا اگه برا خودم بود میگفتم میشد یعنی انقد ب خودم ب هدفم اطمینان دارم ک اگه صفرم بودم بخاطر آینده و هدفم تلاش میکردم با دل و جون و با توجه ب شرایطت و توانایی هام مطمئن بودم زی500منطقه راحت راحت هرچند صفر نیستم والا حاضر بودم سرش شرط ببندم
اینا رو گفتم ک بگم هر شخصی توانایی ها و شرایط خاصی داره و بقیه نمیتونن 100%بگن میشه یا ن بیشتر از توانایی تلاش مهمه این ک چقدر تلاش کنی و چقد هدفت مهم باشه هرچقدر هدف مهم تر باشه تلاشم بیشتر میشه تلاش کنید و توکل بر خدا
برای موفقیت کافیه واقع ببن و منطقی باشید درست عمل کنید اما درکل هیچ وقت ناامیدنشید 
درکل اگه درست عمل کنید منطقی باجون و دل تلاش کنید رتبه زیر1000رو میتونم بگم 100%میشه اما این ک 2رقمی بشه یا 3رقمی بستگی ب چیزایی ک گفتم داره
موفق باشید*

----------


## shima1996

حتما میشه چرا نشه...اونایی که میگن نمیشه متاسفانه  بخاطره اینکه خودشون نتونستن به دیگران هم میگن نمیشه.....واقعا چرا ما خدا رو نمیبینیم؟؟که با قاطعیت میگیم امکان نداره؟اگر کسی نتونسته تو اولیش باش...که من مورد خیلی زیاد دیدم پس اولیش نیستید و وقتی یکی تونسته چرا شما نتونید؟؟ مشکل بعضیا اینه که یاد گرفتن به اینجور افراد بگن به کنکور سال بعد فکر کن و امیدو از فرد میگیرن و یه حالت از بالا به پایین به فرد نگاه میکنن و انگار استغفراالله خدا هستن.وقتی الان ۹۰ روز وقت داره و میتونههه بهترین باشه و مطمینم اگه واقعا بخونه پزشکی حتمااا میاره چون دیدم که میگممم چرا میگید بزار سال بعدددد!!! از اول سال تو همچین تاپیکایی که بودم یه عده که الان آی دیشون تو ذهنمه میگن به کنکور سال بعد فکز کن ...یعنی قشنگ دیدم طرف آبان هم سوال پرسید آیا میشه گفتن نمیشه به ۹۷ فکر کن...میخوام بگم حسادت چی به روزه این افراد اورده که همه جا باید خودنمایی کنن.ببخشید واقعا عصبی میشم از دست اینطور افرااااد...یکی نیست بگه بیااا پایین بابا مگه تو خدایی! و خطاب به استارتر من ۳ نمونشو دیدم و شنیدم که جاهای تاپ پزشکی اوردن فقط تو ۳ مــاه!نباید بزارید اون 4 ساعت لعنتی تمام زندگیتو عوض کنه و  ... نباید  پس اگه تلاش کنید مطمینم به هدفتون میرسید....

----------


## Navid70

> حتما میشه چرا نشه...اونایی که میگن نمیشه متاسفانه  بخاطره اینکه خودشون نتونستن به دیگران هم میگن نمیشه.....واقعا چرا ما خدا رو نمیبینیم؟؟که با قاطعیت میگیم امکان نداره؟اگر کسی نتونسته تو اولیش باش...که من مورد خیلی زیاد دیدم پس اولیش نیستید و وقتی یکی تونسته چرا شما نتونید؟؟ مشکل بعضیا اینه که یاد گرفتن به اینجور افراد بگن به کنکور سال بعد فکر کن و امیدو از فرد میگیرن و یه حالت از بالا به پایین به فرد نگاه میکنن و انگار استغفراالله خدا هستن.وقتی الان ۹۰ روز وقت داره و میتونههه بهترین باشه و مطمینم اگه واقعا بخونه پزشکی حتمااا میاره چون دیدم که میگممم چرا میگید بزار سال بعدددد!!! از اول سال تو همچین تاپیکایی که بودم یه عده که الان آی دیشون تو ذهنمه میگن به کنکور سال بعد فکز کن ...یعنی قشنگ دیدم طرف آبان هم سوال پرسید آیا میشه گفتن نمیشه به ۹۷ فکر کن...میخوام بگم حسادت چی به روزه این افراد اورده که همه جا باید خودنمایی کنن.ببخشید واقعا عصبی میشم از دست اینطور افرااااد...یکی نیست بگه بیااا پایین بابا مگه تو خدایی! و خطاب به استارتر من ۳ نمونشو دیدم و شنیدم که جاهای تاپ پزشکی اوردن فقط تو ۳ مــاه!نباید بزارید اون 4 ساعت لعنتی تمام زندگیتو عوض کنه و  ... نباید  پس اگه تلاش کنید مطمینم به هدفتون میرسید....


50 تا تاپیک در این مورد بوده دقیقا 50 تاشو گفتی هرکی میگه نمیشه خودش نمیتونه،حتما خودت میتونی :Y (451):  :Y (451): 
توهین نکن ادب داشته باش حرصم نخور اگه قرار بود خدای شماها نتیجه کنکور و عوض کنه الان تمام علما و خانواده شهدا پزشک بودن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


50 تا تاپیک در این مورد بوده دقیقا 50 تاشو گفتی هرکی میگه نمیشه خودش نمیتونه،حتما خودت میتونی
توهین نکن ادب داشته باش حرصم نخور اگه قرار بود خدای شماها نتیجه کنکور و عوض کنه الان تمام علما و خانواده شهدا پزشک بودن


فعلا شما دارید حرص میخورید که تو تمام تاپیک ها اثری از انرژی منفیتون پیدا میشه.من چرا حرص بخورم😂[emoji2] ؟؟؟اره ۲۰ بار دیگه هم میگم چون دلیلی برای ناامید کردن بقیه نمیبینم ،بغیر همین حسادت بیش از حد شما و راهنمایی های نادرستتون....در ضمن من که شمارو نقل نگرفتم چرا به خودتون گرفتید؟خودتونم به خودتون شک دارید! از قدیم گفتن حرفو بندازی زمین صاحبش میاد جمع میکنه[emoji1] حکایت شماست...هیچ گونه توهینی هم نکردم و عینا اعمال کسایی که اینطوری هستن رو گفتم....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## halsey

*شدن یا نشدنش، فک کنم بستگی داره به چیزای مختلف ولی از همه بیشتر به اراده اون شخص، نمیشه قطعا گفت غیرممکنه بدلیل اینکه یسریا تونستن،نمیشه هم قطعا گفت ممکنه چون بازم خیلیا نتونستن، ولی شما تلاشتون بکنید
بچه ها یسوال این همه میخونیم پس کی مرور! بالاخره بعد یک هفته مطالعه باید یروزم برا مرور بزاریم دیگه*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*vaghean moteasefam vase kasaei ke mian inja o tu dele baghiaro khali miknn
nemituni mosbat sohbat koni hadeaghal faz manfi nade

dooste aziz barname khubie
be sharte inke behesh iman dashte bashi
behtare shuru koni
be hame sabet kon shodanie
ta sale baad hame toro vase baghie mesal bezanan kasi ham natune kasaei ke sale dg in typico mizana na omid kone*

----------


## Navid70

اولا بحث انرژیا رو یاد بگیر بعد بگو انرژی منفی میدی
حرص من بخورم؟واسه کی؟واسه چی؟ 1خط میگم برنامه ای بریز که قبول نشدی واسه سال دیگت کاری کرده باشی حالا شیرین عقلی دارن بعضیا میگن انرژی منفی میدی به فاز خودشون ربط داره <اصلا توهین نکردم>
جوابتو جاهای دیگه ندادم اینجا جوابتو دادم میخوای به خیال خودت کمک کنی یه خط تایپ کن و تمام هی میگی فلانی اینو میگه فلانی اونو میگه اونی که میگه نمیشه نمیتونه ... 5 خط تایپ کردی 4.5 خط به کسایی که نظر مخالف دادن توهین کردی بعد میگی مگه نقل گرفتم؟حرف انگیزشیاتو بزن به بقیه کاری نداشته باش 
افرین

----------


## faeze-kmz

*doorst nis ke baes mishid be sale baad fek kone hata age gharar bashe sale baad beshine bayad besh omid bedim
mn hadeaghal nim khat angizeshi baladam shoma hamunam naneveshti!
shomaei ke dam az agahi mizani hadeaghal baghiaro dorost rahnamei kon! na az ruye hesadat*

----------


## _abolfazl_

اگه یه سری چیزا پنهان بمونه واقعا میشه من شنیدم یکی حتی توی یک ماه تونسته به رتبه دلخواهش برسه هر چند شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن. بعد که ازش پرسیدن چیکار کردی گفت من نمی دونستم توی یک ماه میشه همه مباحثو جمع کرد در کل می خوام اینو بگم چیزی که مارو محدود میکنه خودمونیم فقط خودمون. اگه به خدا توکل کنی مطمئن باش به هدفت میرسی فقط باید اراده قوی داشته باشی و از عمق وجودت جوری که هیچی نتونه تغییرش بده فکرت رو هم پر کن از توانایی هات بجای مشکلات و گذشته و... که فقط باعث ناراحتی میشه اینم بدون که زمان داره مثه برق و باد میگذره پس تا دیر نشده شروع کن به امید موفقیت هممون

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## khansar

سلام رفقا.این اقا نوید ما کلا نمیدونم چرا میگه نمیشه از شهریور هر کی میخواست شروع کنه بش میگفت برنامه دو ساله بریز(حتی سهمیه ای ها) امسال فایده نداره رقابت رفته بالا.ببین اقا نوید کسایی بودند تو مدت زمان کم مثلا تو همین سه ماه تونستن به رشته های تاب برسند.ربطی به زمان نداره روش درست برنامه ریزی و مطالعست که مهمه نه زمان .واقع بینی زیاد اعتقاد ندارم .ضمنا الان سه ماه دقیق مونده کسی که بخواد ساعت مطالعه ی بالا بخونه اصلا وقت کمی نیست .استارتر عزیز تجربه ی سه ساله ی من اینو میگه:فقط به ندای قلبت گوش کن.....حضرت عیسی مسیح(ع): اگر به اندازه دانه خردلی ایمان داشته باشید میتوانید کوهی را جابجا کنید.اقا نوید این حق الناسه که بیای و نا امید کنی نعوذ بالله خدا که نیستی که تعیین کنی که تو این زمان کی میتونه کی نمیتونه.مدیر سایت بچه هایی که میاند اینجا به امید احتیاج دارند و کمک نه نا امیدی یه سری از دوستان نمیدونم چرا انقد دوست دارند نا امید کنند.از مدیریت خواهش میکنم بررسی کنه

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> اولا بحث انرژیا رو یاد بگیر بعد بگو انرژی منفی میدی
> حرص من بخورم؟واسه کی؟واسه چی؟ 1خط میگم برنامه ای بریز که قبول نشدی واسه سال دیگت کاری کرده باشی حالا شیرین عقلی دارن بعضیا میگن انرژی منفی میدی به فاز خودشون ربط داره <اصلا توهین نکردم>
> جوابتو جاهای دیگه ندادم اینجا جوابتو دادم میخوای به خیال خودت کمک کنی یه خط تایپ کن و تمام هی میگی فلانی اینو میگه فلانی اونو میگه اونی که میگه نمیشه نمیتونه ... 5 خط تایپ کردی 4.5 خط به کسایی که نظر مخالف دادن توهین کردی بعد میگی مگه نقل گرفتم؟حرف انگیزشیاتو بزن به بقیه کاری نداشته باش 
> افرین


داداش یکم زیادی بدبینی به وقتی که داریم!!فقط همین!!

----------


## _Fateme_

> زبان که مشکلی ندارم اصلا
> در مورد معدلم که بالای 19 هستم
> پول غذا و اینا هم ک چیزی نیس فقط هزینه دانشگاه رو نگیرن 
> ینی شرایطش فقط همینه ؟ 
> اگه اینجوری بود که همه میرفتن 
> 
> دقیقا از کجا باید پیگیری کنم و شرایطو کامل بفهمم ؟


دفترای مهاجرتی میتونن بهتر کمکت کنه ولی اینو میدونم اگه بورس نشی هزینه یونی با خودته

----------


## Lullaby

_طرف هردفعه گذری پستاشو دیدم فاز منفی میداده شما چرا جدی میگرین؟
این جور حرفا زیاده
وای به حال کسی که نقل بگیره-_-_

----------


## khansar

اقا نوید دو حالت داره یا کلا نا امیده یا سرشار از امیده ولی میخواد دیگران رو نا امید کنه. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Navid70

> سلام رفقا.این اقا نوید ما کلا نمیدونم چرا میگه نمیشه از شهریور هر کی میخواست شروع کنه بش میگفت برنامه دو ساله بریز(حتی سهمیه ای ها) امسال فایده نداره رقابت رفته بالا.ببین اقا نوید کسایی بودند تو مدت زمان کم مثلا تو همین سه ماه تونستن به رشته های تاب برسند.ربطی به زمان نداره روش درست برنامه ریزی و مطالعست که مهمه نه زمان .واقع بینی زیاد اعتقاد ندارم .ضمنا الان سه ماه دقیق مونده کسی که بخواد ساعت مطالعه ی بالا بخونه اصلا وقت کمی نیست .استارتر عزیز تجربه ی سه ساله ی من اینو میگه:فقط به ندای قلبت گوش کن.....حضرت عیسی مسیح(ع): اگر به اندازه دانه خردلی ایمان داشته باشید میتوانید کوهی را جابجا کنید.اقا نوید این حق الناسه که بیای و نا امید کنی نعوذ بالله خدا که نیستی که تعیین کنی که تو این زمان کی میتونه کی نمیتونه.مدیر سایت بچه هایی که میاند اینجا به امید احتیاج دارند و کمک نه نا امیدی یه سری از دوستان نمیدونم چرا انقد دوست دارند نا امید کنند.از مدیریت خواهش میکنم بررسی کنه


اقا من نمیدونم مگه من فقط نظر مخالف میدم :Yahoo (21): چرا فقط به من گیر میدین :Yahoo (21): 
بنده فقط میگم کسی با پایه 0 نمیتونه 6 ماهه خودشو به درصدای زیر 1000 برسونه،مگه تخصصی 60 زدن شوخیه؟مرور میخواد تسلط میخواد تست زنی میخواد که هیچ جوره نمیشه توی این بازه زمانی انجامشون داد،حالا بنده بیام بگم میشه ایشون موفق میشه؟عمرا بشه سال پیشم خروار خروار تاپیک این شکلی بود

----------


## khansar

ببین اقا نوید شدن یا نشدنش رو نه من تعیین می کنم نه شما.ضمنا اخه شما تو هر تایبکی که طرف میخواست شروع کنه حضور داشتی و90 درصد امواج منفی اون تایبک از جنابعالی ساطع شده.بعد میگی فقط منم؟؟؟؟زشته اقا زشته....استارتزر عزیز هم اگر تلاش بلاشک شدنیه ولی تلاش زیاد و برنامه ریزی و مرور زیاد خیلی مهمه

----------


## haqdanhossein

بجای بحث تو اینجا برید درس بخونید بجای بحث بیمورد برید تلاش کنید و با زحمتتون نشون بدید تو سه ماه هم میشه موفق شد

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## unlucky

> دفترای مهاجرتی میتونن بهتر کمکت کنه ولی اینو میدونم اگه بورس نشی هزینه یونی با خودته


خب منم همین بورس رو میگم
سوالم اینه که از کجا باید بپرسم کلا چیکار باید بکنم که بورس بشم ؟
کنکور باید تک بشی ؟
المپیاد باید طلا بشی ؟
کدوم مدرک از زبان انگلیسی رو لازم داری ؟
حالا یا المان یا انگلستان

کلا برای بورس شدن
همچین سوالاتی رو باید از کی و از کجا بپرسم ؟
دفترای مهاجرتی یا جای دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (21): 

شما یه شخص یا یه مکان به من بگی که بتونه این سوالارو جواب بده واقعا ممنونت میشم 
ببخشیدا انقد سوال میکنم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> خب منم همین بورس رو میگم
> سوالم اینه که از کجا باید بپرسم کلا چیکار باید بکنم که بورس بشم ؟
> کنکور باید تک بشی ؟
> المپیاد باید طلا بشی ؟
> کدوم مدرک از زبان انگلیسی رو لازم داری ؟
> حالا یا المان یا انگلستان
> 
> کلا برای بورس شدن
> همچین سوالاتی رو باید از کی و از کجا بپرسم ؟
> ...


بورس شدن با دیپلم غیر ممکن هست.شما باید برید دانشگاه درس بخونی تا لیسانس و معدل بالا بیاری و چندتا مقاله isi و ژرنال خارجی بنویسی بعد بفکر اپلای و بورس باشی :Yahoo (21): به بورس شدن با دیپلم فکرم نکن چون غیر ممکنه

----------


## mohammad.sa

اگه خودت پول داری یا علی.الان اقدام کنی واسه مهر همه چیت جوره

----------


## unlucky

> بورس شدن با دیپلم غیر ممکن هست.شما باید برید دانشگاه درس بخونی تا لیسانس و معدل بالا بیاری و چندتا مقاله isi و ژرنال خارجی بنویسی بعد بفکر اپلای و بورس باشیبه بورس شدن با دیپلم فکرم نکن چون غیر ممکنه


مشکل اینجاس پزشکی لیسانس و این چیزا نداره  :Yahoo (21): 
بخوای بخونی باید تا دکترا بری  :Yahoo (21): 

من خودم کسانی رو دیدم که از همین دیپلم بورس شدن
رشتشونم تجربی بوده

پزشکی چون توی انگلستان 5 ساله رفتن اونجا که زودتر درسشون تموم شه
ینی چی غیر ممکنه ؟

----------


## unlucky

> اگه خودت پول داری یا علی.الان اقدام کنی واسه مهر همه چیت جوره


توی همین چند پست اخیر چند بار اینو پرسیدم هرکیم میاد جواب اینو نمیده

از کجا باید اقدام کنمممم ؟؟؟
باید برم کجا که هم در مورد کشور مشورت بگیرم هم بهم بگن که چه مدارکی لازمه ؟
حالا اگه شد با بورس
اگرم نشد با هزینه شخصی میرم 

فقط بگو کجااا باید برم ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (33):  :Yahoo (97):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> مشکل اینجاس پزشکی لیسانس و این چیزا نداره 
> بخوای بخونی باید تا دکترا بری 
> 
> من خودم کسانی رو دیدم که از همین دیپلم بورس شدن
> رشتشونم تجربی بوده
> 
> پزشکی چون توی انگلستان 5 ساله رفتن اونجا که زودتر درسشون تموم شه
> ینی چی غیر ممکنه ؟


من میگم بورس شدن غیر ممکنه.الان دانشگاه چین اومده جزء دانشگاه های مورد تایید بهداشت و با هزینه خیلی کمتر از هند یا جاهای دیگه میتونی اقدام کنی.سالیانه کمتر از ۱۰۰ملیون.یا اینکه دانشگاه بلاروس با کمتر از ۸۰ملیون سالیانه
این موسسه های محاجرت ی مشت ادم دزد دارن کار میکنن.خودت بگرد توی نت اسم دانشگاه و مدارک لازم پیدا کن و با ادمایی ک رفتن مشورت کن یا فوقش وقتی انتخاب کردی با همین موسسه ها مشورت کن فقط وگرنه باید پول مفت بدی تا بهت بگن چارتا مدرک جمع کنی بدی بهشون بدن سفارت
اما اگر نیاز داری به وکیل بله باید با موسسه های محاجرت تماس بگیری.سعی کن شناخته شده باشه مث موسسه ملک پور.یکی از دوستام با همین موسسه رفت

----------


## mohammad.sa

بعدم پزشکی انگلستان یا المان الکی نمیگیره.المان که باید یه ترم پزشکی اینجا بخونی بعد اقدام کنی.هیچ کدومم بورس نداره.اگر هدفت رفتنه یه مهندسی دانشگاه ازاد بخونی راحت تر میتونی به دانشگاه های معتبر و کشور پیشرفته بری بدون بورس

----------


## mohammad.sa

> مشکل اینجاس پزشکی لیسانس و این چیزا نداره 
> بخوای بخونی باید تا دکترا بری 
> 
> من خودم کسانی رو دیدم که از همین دیپلم بورس شدن
> رشتشونم تجربی بوده
> 
> پزشکی چون توی انگلستان 5 ساله رفتن اونجا که زودتر درسشون تموم شه
> ینی چی غیر ممکنه ؟


درضمن اگه شما کسیایی دیدین که با دیپلم بورس شدن(که احتمال زیر۲درصد میدونم من)برید از همونا مشورت بگیرید چون هیچکس نمیتونه مث اونا شمارو کمک کنه.هرچی باشه ااین راهو رفتن

----------


## -Sara-

بورس؟؟؟؟؟فک نکنم دیگه کسیو بورسیه کنن اونقد را دیگه هزینه نمیکنن مثه قبل.......
ی شرط بورسیه شدن متاهل بودنه؟متاهلید شماا؟؟
پذیرش رشته های خوب المان هم باید ی قبولی دانشگاه روزانه ایران داشته باشید

----------


## mohammad.sa

> بورس؟؟؟؟؟فک نکنم دیگه کسیو بورسیه کنن اونقد را دیگه هزینه نمیکنن مثه قبل.......
> ی شرط بورسیه شدن متاهل بودنه؟متاهلید شماا؟؟
> پذیرش رشته های خوب المان هم باید ی قبولی دانشگاه روزانه ایران داشته باشید


نه اشتباه میکنید الان اتفاقا بورس راحت تر شده فقط باید رزومه خوب داشته باشی...
متاهل؟کی گفته؟چرا اطلاعات اشتباه میدی بابا

----------


## -Sara-

همین الان شرایطشوو خوندم واسه بورسیه...
ی چندنفریم ک خواستن برن قبلش ازدواج کردن بعدرفتن....البته واسه چندسال پیش بوده الان بنده خدا درسش تموم شده چندوقته دیگه کلا میاد

----------


## -Sara-

> نه اشتباه میکنید الان اتفاقا بورس راحت تر شده فقط باید رزومه خوب داشته باشی...
> متاهل؟کی گفته؟چرا اطلاعات اشتباه میدی بابا


.........................
======================*ماده*‌ 12 : داوطلبان‌ بورس‌ واعزام‌ بايستي‌ واجد شرايط زير باشند :1ـ12) ايمان‌ واعتقاد به‌ اسلام‌ ، نظام‌ جمهوري‌ اسلامي‌ ، قانون‌ اساسي‌ ، ولايت‌ فقيه‌*تبصره*‌ 1) اقليتهاي‌ مذهبي‌ مصرح‌ در قانون‌ اساسي‌ ، از شرط ايمان‌  و اعتقاد اسلام‌ مستثني‌ هستند .2ـ12) تقوا ، كه‌ نشانه‌ آن‌ انجام‌ واجبات‌ و اجتناب‌ از محرمات‌ است‌ .3ـ12) عدم‌ وابستگي‌ به‌ احزاب‌ و گروههاي‌ ملحد و محارب‌ .4ـ12) عدم‌ عضويت‌ در ساواك‌ منحله‌ و فراماسونري‌ و حزب‌ رستاخيز و نداشتن‌ فعاليت‌ موثر در جهت‌ تحكيم‌ رژيم‌ سلطنتي‌ .5ـ12) دارا بودن‌ كارت‌ پايان‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ يا معافيت‌ دائم‌ يا معافيت‌ تحصيلي‌ و يا دفترچه‌ آ*ماده*‌ به‌ خدمت‌ كه‌ مهلت‌ آن‌ درتاريخ‌ تصويب‌ نهايي‌ بورس‌ ، منقضي‌ نشده‌ باشد .*تبصره*‌ 2) چنانچه‌ در تاريخ‌ اعزام‌ متقاضي‌ در حال‌ انجام‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ باشد ، وزارت‌ در چهارچوب‌ قانون‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ نسبت‌ به‌ ترخيص‌ وي‌ اقدام‌ خواهد نمود .6ـ12) توانايي‌ جسمي‌ متناسب‌ با رشته‌ تحصيلي‌ و الزامات‌ حرفه‌ اي‌ ناشي‌ از آن‌ .7ـ12) نداشتن‌ سن‌ بيش‌ از 26 سال‌ تمام‌ درتاريخ‌ درخواست‌ ، براي‌ دارندگان‌ مدرك‌ كارشناسي‌ (ليسانس‌)*تبصره*‌ 3) حداكثر سن‌ متقاضي‌ حسب‌ مورد ميتواند بشرح‌ زير افزايش‌ يابد :1ـ7ـ12) براي‌ دارندگان‌ مدرك‌ تحصيلي‌ كارشناسي‌ ارشد يا دكتري‌ حرفه‌ اي‌ ، سه‌ سال‌ .2ـ7ـ12) براي‌ متقاضياني‌ كه‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ را انجام‌ داده‌ اند برابر مدت‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ .3ـ7ـ12) اعضاي‌ هيات‌ علمي‌ و كارشناسان‌ آموزشي‌ و اعضاي‌ غير هــيات‌ عــلمي‌ مــوسـسات‌ و وزارت‌ ومستخدمين‌ دستگاههاي‌ اجرايي‌ كه‌ از ارز وزارت‌ ، استفاده‌ ميكنننند به‌ ازاي‌ هر سال‌ سابقه‌ كار در موسسه‌ ، وزارت‌ و دستگاه‌ اجرايي‌ مربوط يك‌ سال‌ و حداكثر تا ده‌ سال‌ .4ـ7ـ12) مدت‌ انجام‌ طرح‌ نيروي‌ انساني‌ و خدمت‌ خارج‌ از مركز براي‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ هاي‌ گروه‌ پزشكي‌ مشروط به‌ اينكه‌ در رديف‌ خدمت‌ موضوع‌ بند 3ـ7ـ12 محاسبه‌ نشده‌ باشد .5ـ7ـ12) مدت‌ شركت‌ در جبهه‌ هاي‌ جنگ‌ تحميلي‌ در صورتي‌ كه‌ جزو مدت‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ محاسبه‌ نشده‌ باشد و تصدي‌ مسئوليتهاي‌ حساس‌ در جمهوري‌ اسلامي‌ ايران‌ كه‌ به‌ تاييد بالاترين‌ مقام‌ نهاد مربوط رسيده‌ باشد ، حداكثر تا 5 سال‌ .*تبصره*‌ 4)  در هيچ‌ حال‌ سن‌ متقاضي‌ بورس‌ واعزام‌ نبايد بيش‌ از 40 سال‌ تمام‌ باشد .*ماده*‌ 13 : در انتخاب‌ پسران‌ متقاضي‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در خارج‌ ازكشور در شرايط مساوي‌ اولويت‌ با داوطلبان‌ متاهل‌ است‌ واعزام‌ زنان‌ متقاضي‌ بورس‌ و اعزام‌ ، تنها در صورتي‌ انجام‌ ميشود كه‌ ازدواج‌ كرده‌ و در معيت‌ همسر خويش‌ باشند .======================*ماده*‌ 12 : داوطلبان‌ بورس‌ واعزام‌ بايستي‌ واجد شرايط زير باشند :1ـ12) ايمان‌ واعتقاد به‌ اسلام‌ ، نظام‌ جمهوري‌ اسلامي‌ ، قانون‌ اساسي‌ ، ولايت‌ فقيه‌*تبصره*‌ 1) اقليتهاي‌ مذهبي‌ مصرح‌ در قانون‌ اساسي‌ ، از شرط ايمان‌  و اعتقاد اسلام‌ مستثني‌ هستند .2ـ12) تقوا ، كه‌ نشانه‌ آن‌ انجام‌ واجبات‌ و اجتناب‌ از محرمات‌ است‌ .3ـ12) عدم‌ وابستگي‌ به‌ احزاب‌ و گروههاي‌ ملحد و محارب‌ .4ـ12) عدم‌ عضويت‌ در ساواك‌ منحله‌ و فراماسونري‌ و حزب‌ رستاخيز و نداشتن‌ فعاليت‌ موثر در جهت‌ تحكيم‌ رژيم‌ سلطنتي‌ .5ـ12) دارا بودن‌ كارت‌ پايان‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ يا معافيت‌ دائم‌ يا معافيت‌ تحصيلي‌ و يا دفترچه‌ آ*ماده*‌ به‌ خدمت‌ كه‌ مهلت‌ آن‌ درتاريخ‌ تصويب‌ نهايي‌ بورس‌ ، منقضي‌ نشده‌ باشد .*تبصره*‌ 2) چنانچه‌ در تاريخ‌ اعزام‌ متقاضي‌ در حال‌ انجام‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ باشد ، وزارت‌ در چهارچوب‌ قانون‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ نسبت‌ به‌ ترخيص‌ وي‌ اقدام‌ خواهد نمود .6ـ12) توانايي‌ جسمي‌ متناسب‌ با رشته‌ تحصيلي‌ و الزامات‌ حرفه‌ اي‌ ناشي‌ از آن‌ .7ـ12) نداشتن‌ سن‌ بيش‌ از 26 سال‌ تمام‌ درتاريخ‌ درخواست‌ ، براي‌ دارندگان‌ مدرك‌ كارشناسي‌ (ليسانس‌)*تبصره*‌ 3) حداكثر سن‌ متقاضي‌ حسب‌ مورد ميتواند بشرح‌ زير افزايش‌ يابد :1ـ7ـ12) براي‌ دارندگان‌ مدرك‌ تحصيلي‌ كارشناسي‌ ارشد يا دكتري‌ حرفه‌ اي‌ ، سه‌ سال‌ .2ـ7ـ12) براي‌ متقاضياني‌ كه‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ را انجام‌ داده‌ اند برابر مدت‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ .3ـ7ـ12) اعضاي‌ هيات‌ علمي‌ و كارشناسان‌ آموزشي‌ و اعضاي‌ غير هــيات‌ عــلمي‌ مــوسـسات‌ و وزارت‌ ومستخدمين‌ دستگاههاي‌ اجرايي‌ كه‌ از ارز وزارت‌ ، استفاده‌ ميكنننند به‌ ازاي‌ هر سال‌ سابقه‌ كار در موسسه‌ ، وزارت‌ و دستگاه‌ اجرايي‌ مربوط يك‌ سال‌ و حداكثر تا ده‌ سال‌ .4ـ7ـ12) مدت‌ انجام‌ طرح‌ نيروي‌ انساني‌ و خدمت‌ خارج‌ از مركز براي‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ هاي‌ گروه‌ پزشكي‌ مشروط به‌ اينكه‌ در رديف‌ خدمت‌ موضوع‌ بند 3ـ7ـ12 محاسبه‌ نشده‌ باشد .5ـ7ـ12) مدت‌ شركت‌ در جبهه‌ هاي‌ جنگ‌ تحميلي‌ در صورتي‌ كه‌ جزو مدت‌ خدمت‌ وظيفه‌ عمومي‌ محاسبه‌ نشده‌ باشد و تصدي‌ مسئوليتهاي‌ حساس‌ در جمهوري‌ اسلامي‌ ايران‌ كه‌ به‌ تاييد بالاترين‌ مقام‌ نهاد مربوط رسيده‌ باشد ، حداكثر تا 5 سال‌ .*تبصره*‌ 4)  در هيچ‌ حال‌ سن‌ متقاضي‌ بورس‌ واعزام‌ نبايد بيش‌ از 40 سال‌ تمام‌ باشد .*ماده*‌ 13 : در انتخاب‌ پسران‌ متقاضي‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در خارج‌ ازكشور در شرايط مساوي‌ اولويت‌ با داوطلبان‌ متاهل‌ است‌ واعزام‌ زنان‌ متقاضي‌ بورس‌ و اعزام‌ ، تنها در صورتي‌ انجام‌ ميشود كه‌ ازدواج‌ كرده‌ و در معيت‌ همسر خويش‌ باشند .

----------


## -Sara-

این ی سری شرایطشه فقط کلی دیگه چیز داره

----------


## mohammad.sa

> همین الان شرایطشوو خوندم واسه بورسیه...
> ی چندنفریم ک خواستن برن قبلش ازدواج کردن بعدرفتن....البته واسه چندسال پیش بوده الان بنده خدا درسش تموم شده چندوقته دیگه کلا میاد


نه اصلا چنین قانونی نیست فقط برای ویزا دادن کمی کمک کننده هست که شما درخواست ویزا بدید و همسرت ایران باشه یه جور اطمینان میده که بعد از ا اتمام درست برمیگردی.اینم ی چیز فرمالیته هست وگرنه بورس شدن چ ربط داره.پسر عمم بورسیه کانادا هست رشته شیمی مجردم هست :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> این ی سری شرایطشه فقط کلی دیگه چیز داره


این بورسیه ایرانه نه استاد دانشگاه مقصد :Yahoo (21): 
بورسیه اینجوره که تو میری تو دانشگاه درس میخونی و برا استاد تحقیق میکنی یا استادیار میشی تدریس میکنی اونم درقبالش بهت پول میده

----------


## sajad564

> من پارسال ادبیات از اردیبهشت خوندم 60زدم
> 
> این آقا راست میگه عمومی خیلی اسونه


خدااااااااااااااایی؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): واسه ادبیات چی خوندی آبجی...من با اختصاصی هام هیچ مشکلی ندارم(به جز شیمی )ولی عمومی هام همیشه نقطه ضعفم بوده شما واس ادبیات چی خوندی؟

----------


## -Sara-

> نه اصلا چنین قانونی نیست فقط برای ویزا دادن کمی کمک کننده هست که شما درخواست ویزا بدید و همسرت ایران باشه یه جور اطمینان میده که بعد از ا اتمام درست برمیگردی.اینم ی چیز فرمالیته هست وگرنه بورس شدن چ ربط داره.پسر عمم بورسیه کانادا هست رشته شیمی مجردم هست


.......والا نمیدنم منم فقط از چند نفری ک رفتن شنیدم مثلا پسر عمم برق شریف میخوند بورس امریکا شد و یکی دیگه ک فرانسه نمیدونم یا کانادا اینا جفتشون ازدواج کردند و بعد رفتن و سال پیش ی نفر دیگه میخواست المان بره چون مجرد بود بورس نشد و ب هزینه ی خودش رفت .

----------


## sajad564

در کل اگه پایت قوی باشه کارت راحته...مثلا من الان برم بیفتم به جون گسسته یه روزه هضمش میکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad.sa

دانشگاه هم هرسال چند نفر میگیرن اما جو رقابت زیاده بیشتر دنبال  استاد میگردن دانشجوها

----------


## -Sara-

اصن بیخیالش ...شب بهش پیام میدم ببینم چجور رفته اون چرا مجرد نرفت.

----------


## mohammad.sa

> .......والا نمیدنم منم فقط از چند نفری ک رفتن شنیدم مثلا پسر عمم برق شریف میخوند بورس امریکا شد و یکی دیگه ک فرانسه نمیدونم یا کانادا اینا جفتشون ازدواج کردند و بعد رفتن و سال پیش ی نفر دیگه میخواست المان بره چون مجرد بود بورس نشد و ب هزینه ی خودش رفت .


من با چندین نفر که مجرد هستن و الان خارج از کشورن در ارتباطم همشونم از اشناهامون هستن.بورس شدن اینجوری شاید از دولت ایرانه که دانشجو میفرسته بعد باید برگرده.وگرنه من بعید میدونم چنین شرایطی باشه

----------


## mohsen..

> خدااااااااااااااایی؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واسه ادبیات چی خوندی آبجی...من با اختصاصی هام هیچ مشکلی ندارم(به جز شیمی )ولی عمومی هام همیشه نقطه ضعفم بوده شما واس ادبیات چی خوندی؟


شما واسه فیزیک چی میخونی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sajad564

> شما واسه فیزیک چی میخونی؟


تابستون خوشخان بعد تک جلدی خیلی سبز الان زیپ

----------


## eskalis

> سلام بچه ها من تازه میخام شرو کنم برا کنکور بخونم پیش هستم بنظرتون با این برنامه پزشکی در 75 روز بخونم میشه بهش اعتماد کرد ؟؟
> 
> اگ کسی راجع به این برنامه چیزی میدونه ک مال کیه و این حرفا ممنون میشم بگه ....
> 
> 
> این لینک برنامه هست 
> 
> پزشکی در75روز


دوست عزیز به حرف بچه های متولد بالای 75 اصن گوش نده اینا اولا هسته ی فکریشون شکل نگرفتن و دارن از روی هیجان حرف میزنن..

ببین دوست عزیز ، اولین سوالی که باس از خودت بپرسی ، ایا نظام یک کشوری مثل ایران که توی بحث پزشکی حرف واسه گفتن زیاد داره بخواد کنکورشو جوری برگزار کنه که با 75 روز پزشکی قبول شن!!! تناقض اول

و اینکه بیا یک دودوتا چارتا کن ببین چقد وقت داری و برنامه تو اولویت بندی کن و یک ششم تایمتو بذار برای مرور مابقی شو بخون!!
به نتیجه هم فکر نکن!!! بچه های اینجا همشون دیالوگی و بچه ی دوره عکس نوشته ها هستن و فک زیاد میزنن تا عمل..

من نخواستم نا امیدت کنم من حقیقت گفتم.. چون جنگ اول به از صلح آخر هست..

و اینکه انچه شرط بلاغ بود با تو گفتم خواه میخوای گوش کن خواه نه!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوست عزیز به حرف بچه های متولد بالای 75 اصن گوش نده اینا اولا هسته ی فکریشون شکل نگرفتن و دارن از روی هیجان حرف میزنن..
> 
> ببین دوست عزیز ، اولین سوالی که باس از خودت بپرسی ، ایا نظام یک کشوری مثل ایران که توی بحث پزشکی حرف واسه گفتن زیاد داره بخواد کنکورشو جوری برگزار کنه که با 75 روز پزشکی قبول شن!!! تناقض اول
> 
> و اینکه بیا یک دودوتا چارتا کن ببین چقد وقت داری و برنامه تو اولویت بندی کن و یک ششم تایمتو بذار برای مرور مابقی شو بخون!!
> به نتیجه هم فکر نکن!!! بچه های اینجا همشون دیالوگی و بچه ی دوره عکس نوشته ها هستن و فک زیاد میزنن تا عمل..
> 
> من نخواستم نا امیدت کنم من حقیقت گفتم.. چون جنگ اول به از صلح آخر هست..
> 
> و اینکه انچه شرط بلاغ بود با تو گفتم خواه میخوای گوش کن خواه نه!!


کاملا موافقم ! بعضی ها دیدگاه فانتزی دارن بخصوص دخترا یکم حرف راست و رک بهشون میزنی میگن منفی هستی و .... !
ولی من همیشه میخواستم کمک کنم  دیگ تصمیم گرفتم تو این بحثا شرکت نکنم چون خیلی از بچه های این انجمن منو درک نمیکند یا من اونا رو درک نمیکنم !

+ بالاخره تونستم یکی پیدا کنم که منطقی فکر میکنه و مثلا خیلیا فانتزی باز و زودباور نیست  :Yahoo (21): 

نظرم بگم در مورد پرسش استارتر ، سخته ولی ممکنه !

----------


## -Sara-

> اصن بیخیالش ...شب بهش پیام میدم ببینم چجور رفته اون چرا مجرد نرفت.


.......واقعا شرمنده اون شرایطه ازدواجو الان پرسیدم و گفتند یکی از همون افرار خودش عاشق شدو ازدواج کرد و اون یکیم باباش مجبورش کرد ازدوج کنه وبعد بره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _LuNa_

> _طرف هردفعه گذری پستاشو دیدم فاز منفی میداده شما چرا جدی میگرین؟
> این جور حرفا زیاده
> وای به حال کسی که نقل بگیره-_-_







این یعنی وای به حال من؟!
 :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 




ر.ا

هنگامی که شکست میخوریم ازپادرنمی آییم
هنگامی  از پادرمی آییم که دست از مبارزه می کشیم.

هرجا اراده ای هست راهی نیز وجود دارد

 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza3327

چقد زیاد شد .. من ک شرو کردم ببینم دیگ خدا چی میخواد ....

----------


## hamed_habibi

اقانوید بعضی ادما برای بالا کشیدن خودشون سعی دارن بقیه رو پایین بکشن درصورتی ک خودشونم میرن پایین...امیدوارم اینجوری نباشه...تواگه بیای بگی میشه حتما میشه حتی ب دروغم بگی این ادم میخونه ولی اگه نشد حداقلش میتونه عمومی 50 تخصصی سی بزنه و تو یکسال مونده درصداش 2برابر کنه اصن تهران قبول شه..داداش گلم چرا تو دوسداری بی منطقی منفی بافی کنی...پزشکی شاید نشه ولی دارو تهران واسه کسی ک بوم تهرانه راحت راحت بدست میاد...با عمومی 50 وتخصصی 35 و زمین 50....بخدا اگه همه ادما مثبت نگر باشن بهترین اتفاقا میفته حداقلش انرژی درونش میمونه واسه سال بعد..

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اقا نوید فک کنم شما اقلیت مذهبی هستی....

----------


## The JoKer

> کاملا موافقم ! بعضی ها دیدگاه فانتزی دارن بخصوص دخترا یکم حرف راست و رک بهشون میزنی میگن منفی هستی و .... !
> ولی من همیشه میخواستم کمک کنم  دیگ تصمیم گرفتم تو این بحثا شرکت نکنم چون خیلی از بچه های این انجمن منو درک نمیکند یا من اونا رو درک نمیکنم !
> 
> + بالاخره تونستم یکی پیدا کنم که منطقی فکر میکنه و مثلا خیلیا فانتزی باز و زودباور نیست 
> 
> نظرم بگم در مورد پرسش استارتر ، سخته ولی ممکنه !


داداشی نگران نباش 
منم مثل خودتم 
درواقع جز منفی بافام 
میگم بیا یک اکیپ برای خودمون درست کنیم هااا
چون جوری که معلومه ما داریم کفر میگیم 
البته بازم بگم من نمیگم نمیشه فقط میگم اراده محکم میخاد که من توی خیلی از این    ادمای اینجا  نمیبینم همین !!!! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داداشی نگران نباش 
> منم مثل خودتم 
> درواقع جز منفی بافام 
> میگم بیا یک اکیپ برای خودمون درست کنیم هااا
> چون جوری که معلومه ما داریم کفر میگیم 
> البته بازم بگم من نمیگم نمیشه فقط میگم اراده محکم میخاد که من توی خیلی از این    ادمای اینجا  نمیبینم همین !!!!


نه داداش من منفی باف نیستم که ، مثلا بعضیا یه حرفایی میزن ادم شاخ در میاره  طرف روزی 2 ساعت درس میخوند یه دفعه میاد میگه من میخوام روزی 17 ساعت درس بخونم من باید به این اقا چی بگم اخه ؟ جدی میگما مورد داشتیم  :Yahoo (21):  یا مثلا قضیه افشین من تا کارت دانشجویی ایشون نبینم باور نمیکنم تعارف نداریم که : )))))

----------


## unlucky

خخخخ
بازم بحثای قدیمی

من یه سوال از مثبت بافا دارم ( به قول خودشون )

شما که میگی میشه الان داری میخونی ؟؟
الان ایمانتون مثل حضرت عیسی هست ؟؟
کوه جا به جا میکنین ؟
اراده حضرت ابراهیمو دارین ؟

تا جایی که من میدونم این دوستان شب روز در صحنه حاضرن که بگن میشه میشه 
پس کی درس میخونن اینا ؟

و جوابم به استارتر محترم :

دوست عزیز اگه مثل بقیه دوستان ایمان قلبی و چه بدونم اراده پولادین و قدرت های ماورا طبیعی دارید
از الان که سهله از 1 هفته به کنکورم میتونید حتی 2 رقمی بیارید

اما اگه مثل من انسان معمولی هستید
منطق به ما میگه که الان خیلی ها هستن که از قبل تست زدن
مسلط ترن
تمرین کردن
شبا بیداری کشیدن درس خوندن

شما الان از اونا عقب تر هستید
جدا از این مسئله شما که از الان شروع کردی مطمئنن الان و حتی سر جلسه کنکورم استرس دارید دیگه نه ؟
خیلی مسائل دیگه ای هم هست

مطمئنن شما نمیتونی روزی 20 ساعت مطالعه کنی
اصن مغز انسان نمیکشه
شاید 1 روز یا دو روز . ولی روز سوم...
باید قبول کنی رتبه های بالا نمیشه اورد 

اگه بخوام بگم خیلی زیاد میشه

در کل : شما تلاشتو تا جایی که میتونی بکن
که بعد کنکور حداقل به خودت میگی که تلاشتو کردی
اگه به نتیجه دلخواهت رسیدی که چه بهتر
اگرم نرسیدی مطمئنا سال بعد نتیجه خیلی بهتری میگری

بدرود

----------


## hamed_habibi

درس زمین شناسی حتما حتما بخون...انقدی رتبتو بالا پایین میکنه ک شگفت زده شی ...با خیلی سبز بخون فقطم تست کنکور بزن

----------


## sajad564

> نه داداش من منفی باف نیستم که ، مثلا بعضیا یه حرفایی میزن ادم شاخ در میاره  طرف روزی 2 ساعت درس میخوند یه دفعه میاد میگه من میخوام روزی 17 ساعت درس بخونم من باید به این اقا چی بگم اخه ؟ جدی میگما مورد داشتیم  یا مثلا قضیه افشین من تا کارت دانشجویی ایشون نبینم باور نمیکنم تعارف نداریم که : )))))


کنایه زدی به مستر اسکای...به اون اقا چی بگی؟؟بگو منم مث خودت بودم میخواستم روزی 14 ساعت بخونم درست میشی(#شوخی)در مورد قضیه افشین هم میشه به @m.nabiz
بگیم یه چک کنه ببینه تو بکس شریف هست یا ن...(ولی بیخی)تو منفی باف نیستی داداشم تو تازه داری ورود میکنی به جمع روشن فکرا ولی چون تاااااااازه داری ورود میکنی یه خورده هول برت داشته...اصن واژه جهان سومی شده تیکه کلامت...من دوست دارما,ولی این اواخر یه ریختی شدی که خیلی بی ریخته

----------


## sajad564

> درس زمین شناسی حتما حتما بخون...انقدی رتبتو بالا پایین میکنه ک شگفت زده شی ...با خیلی سبز بخون فقطم تست کنکور بزن


شنیدم باز میخوای بمونی پشت کنکور

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> کنایه زدی به مستر اسکای...به اون اقا چی بگی؟؟بگو منم مث خودت بودم میخواستم روزی 14 ساعت بخونم درست میشی(#شوخی)در مورد قضیه افشین هم میشه به @m.nabiz
> بگیم یه چک کنه ببینه تو بکس شریف هست یا ن...(ولی بیخی)تو منفی باف نیستی داداشم تو تازه داری ورود میکنی به جمع روشن فکرا ولی چون تاااااااازه داری ورود میکنی یه خورده هول برت داشته...اصن واژه جهان سومی شده تیکه کلامت...من دوست دارما,ولی این اواخر یه ریختی شدی که خیلی بی ریخته


چون چند بار ضایعت کردم داری اینا رو میگی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  
حوصله بحث ندارم ، ولی منم دوست دارم ( فیلم هندیه )  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## hamed_habibi

قبول نشم میمونم...

----------


## reza3327

ممنون بابت سخنان سرشار از انرژی بعضیا

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی دوستی داشتم پارسال فروردین شروع ب خوندن کرد با زمین 60 عمومیا 55 تخصصی 35 دارو بهتش یاورد رتبه شم 894شد فک کنم ولی ازمون اینا نرفتا..میگفت فیزیک ریاضی 40روز خوند 35 و25زد..دینی با حرف اخر70 زد..عربی ترجمه منصوبات تحلیل تشکیل خوند...زبان کامل..ادبیات ب جز زبان فارسی...زیست جانوری انسانی دانشمندان خوند 35زد..زمین با چلاجور خیلی سبز خوند دی وی دی های چلاجورم دید..وقتی درصداشو زدیم تو گزینه دو بدون زمین رتبه داد منطقه 3 2500تا2000فک کنم اما 60درصد زمین اونو از هیچی ب دارو بهشتی رسوند الانم تو کنکور اسان است مشاوره ...فقط 3ماه خوند بخدا تازه عاشقم بود...تو بخون دارو حتما میاری..تو فیزیکم گرما نور حرکت دوبعدی حرکت داریره ایی نوسان تاپیش دوخوند...متو شیمیش هم دوم خوند مساعل حرف اخر 40 زد...نمره علمیش یا نمره کلش 9800شد..

----------


## sajad564

> چون چند بار ضایعت کردم داری اینا رو میگی ؟  
> حوصله بحث ندارم ، ولی منم دوست دارم ( فیلم هندیه )


تو کی منو ضایع کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): اگه کسی منو ضایع کنه له میشه ,من لهت کردم؟ :Yahoo (21): من باهات بحث کردم که میگی حوصله بحث ندارم؟ :Yahoo (21): من یه بار یادمه یکی اون یکی رو ضایع کرد که اون من بودم که ضایعت کردم :Yahoo (21): اینکه میگم دوست دارم ربطی به فیلم هندیو اینجور مضخرفات نداره پسر خوبی بودی :Yahoo (21): همینجوری دیدم پست گذاشتی نقلت کردم اومده میگه ضایعت کردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> ی دوستی داشتم پارسال فروردین شروع ب خوندن کرد با زمین 60 عمومیا 55 تخصصی 35 دارو بهتش یاورد رتبه شم 894شد فک کنم ولی ازمون اینا نرفتا..میگفت فیزیک ریاضی 40روز خوند 35 و25زد..دینی با حرف اخر70 زد..عربی ترجمه منصوبات تحلیل تشکیل خوند...زبان کامل..ادبیات ب جز زبان فارسی...زیست جانوری انسانی دانشمندان خوند 35زد..زمین با چلاجور خیلی سبز خوند دی وی دی های چلاجورم دید..وقتی درصداشو زدیم تو گزینه دو بدون زمین رتبه داد منطقه 3 2500تا2000فک کنم اما 60درصد زمین اونو از هیچی ب دارو بهشتی رسوند الانم تو کنکور اسان است مشاوره ...فقط 3ماه خوند بخدا تازه عاشقم بود...تو بخون دارو حتما میاری..تو فیزیکم گرما نور حرکت دوبعدی حرکت داریره ایی نوسان تاپیش دوخوند...متو شیمیش هم دوم خوند مساعل حرف اخر 40 زد...نمره علمیش یا نمره کلش 9800شد..


از نزدیک دیدیش یا از مجازی کپی برداری کردی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

تو زیر گروه یک ترازش شد 8430..توزیرگروه دو8870

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> تو کی منو ضایع کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اگه کسی منو ضایع کنه له میشه ,من لهت کردم؟من باهات بحث کردم که میگی حوصله بحث ندارم؟من یه بار یادمه یکی اون یکی رو ضایع کرد که اون من بودم که ضایعت کردماینکه میگم دوست دارم ربطی به فیلم هندیو اینجور مضخرفات نداره پسر خوبی بودیهمینجوری دیدم پست گذاشتی نقلت کردم اومده میگه ضایعت کردم


بیخیال سجاد حوصله بحث ندارم اصلا تو خوب داداش گلم : ))))))

----------


## hamed_habibi

...دوستمه هم کلاسیم بوده دوسال دبیرستان..ولی خیلی وقته ندیدمش..


> از نزدیک دیدیش یا از مجازی کپی برداری کردی؟

----------


## sajad564

> بیخیال سجاد حوصله بحث ندارم اصلا تو خوب داداش گلم : ))))))


باشه روشن فکر جونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sajad564

> ...دوستمه هم کلاسیم بوده دوسال دبیرستان..ولی خیلی وقته ندیدمش..


قبول نشدی هم برو...دو فردای دیگه  باید زن بگیری خانواده تشکیل بدی سربازی بری...ارزش نداره بمونی...بخون قبول شدی برو نشدی هم برو اصلااااااااا به موندن فکر نکن

----------


## hamed_habibi

خرم برم؟سربازی کجا بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> خرم برم؟سربازی کجا بود


بمونی قبول میشی؟؟؟بازم تصمیم با توعه ولی قبلش خوب فکر کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره بمونم قبولم دیگه بد بد دارو ک میارم من امسال نصفه ش سفر بودم بخاطر ی سری مشکلات ولی الانم حس میکنم دارو میارم اخرین قبولی دارو 1700بود بهشتی منطقه سه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 


> بمونی قبول میشی؟؟؟بازم تصمیم با توعه ولی قبلش خوب فکر کن

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> اره بمونم قبولم دیگه بد بد دارو ک میارم من امسال نصفه ش سفر بودم بخاطر ی سری مشکلات ولی الانم حس میکنم دارو میارم اخرین قبولی دارو 1700بود بهشتی منطقه سه


عاقاشما رفیقت ریاضی فیزیک منبعش چی بود؟عایاپایش قوی بود؟
شما چی آزمون تو خونه میزنی یا...

----------


## _Fateme_

> ی دوستی داشتم پارسال فروردین شروع ب خوندن کرد با زمین 60 عمومیا 55 تخصصی 35 دارو بهتش یاورد رتبه شم 894شد فک کنم ولی ازمون اینا نرفتا..میگفت فیزیک ریاضی 40روز خوند 35 و25زد..دینی با حرف اخر70 زد..عربی ترجمه منصوبات تحلیل تشکیل خوند...زبان کامل..ادبیات ب جز زبان فارسی...زیست جانوری انسانی دانشمندان خوند 35زد..زمین با چلاجور خیلی سبز خوند دی وی دی های چلاجورم دید..وقتی درصداشو زدیم تو گزینه دو بدون زمین رتبه داد منطقه 3 2500تا2000فک کنم اما 60درصد زمین اونو از هیچی ب دارو بهشتی رسوند الانم تو کنکور اسان است مشاوره ...فقط 3ماه خوند بخدا تازه عاشقم بود...تو بخون دارو حتما میاری..تو فیزیکم گرما نور حرکت دوبعدی حرکت داریره ایی نوسان تاپیش دوخوند...متو شیمیش هم دوم خوند مساعل حرف اخر 40 زد...نمره علمیش یا نمره کلش 9800شد..


منطقه چند بود این؟ حتما ۳؟

----------


## mina_77

> خدااااااااااااااایی؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واسه ادبیات چی خوندی آبجی...من با اختصاصی هام هیچ مشکلی ندارم(به جز شیمی )ولی عمومی هام همیشه نقطه ضعفم بوده شما واس ادبیات چی خوندی؟


کل کتابای نشرالگو
از اولین صفحه تا اخرین صفحشو خوندم
لغت املا و تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت معنایی
از 68درصدی که خوندم 60درصد زدم

----------


## Aliresa

از دیروز شب قرار بر این بود که دیگه فعالیت نکنم تو انجمن ولی دیدن اپ بودن این تاپیک و 222 تا پستی که توش نوشته شده مجبورم کرد که یه حرفایی رو بگم
این دست تاپیک ها هیچ موقع نتیجه نمیگیره به چند دلیل
جوابا دو دسته میشه !
پاسخ های منفی : که طرف یا منطقی میگه یا از روی ترس! ترس از اینکه واقعا با گفتن میشه یه عده بشه و ایشون عقب بی افته
دیده شده در میان این افراد کسی هست که به برنامه دوساله اعتقاد داره و از خود تیر به این ور تو تاپیک های مشابه و حتی غیر مشابه موج منفی فرستاده
پاسخ های مثبت: که طرف یا شعار میده و به نوعی ادم خوبیه و یا از انرژی دادن میخواد یه نفعی ببره .مثلا گرفتن شخص برا مشاوره یا فروش دی وی دی 
دیده شده شخص تو تاپیک ها مشابه از دی شروع کرده میگه میشه و فلانی با فلان منبع و دی وی دی قبول شده و بعد همین شخص بر اثر فروش دی وی دی تو انجمن از طریق پ.خ دو هفته اخراج شده و تازه برگشته و روز از نو  و روزی از نو
==================================================  =====
مهمترین قسمت های متن بالام همینان
 نتیجه نداشتن این تاپیک ها / منطقی گفتن نه/ و شعار دادن آره
نتیجه نداشتن این تاپیک ها:
این حرفم به استارتر شاید بر بخوره ولی هدفم فقط ایشون نیست بلکه کسایی مثل ایشون خود من و همه اونایی اند که این تاپیک ها رو میزنن
طرف میدونه کار خیلی سخته ولی تکلیفش با خودش مشخص نیست و یکمم هم می ترسه از زحمت کشیدن بخاطر همین میاد می پرسه میشه یا نه که به نوعی برا خودش(تو ضمیر ناخود آگاه) یه راه گریزی پیدا کنه و نخونه و خیلی عذر میخوام خودش رو بزنه به راحت طلبی و گشا***ی
خوب عزیز دل برادر اگه میخوای بخونی و لااقل خودت رو از وضعیت اسف باری که توشی نجات بدی  میشه یا نمیشه حرف بی موردیه و صرفا یه فرار رو به جلوعه 
بهترین کار تو این حالت اینکه خودت بر نامه بریزی
تست سراسری + یه سری جزوه که معقول و بدون اضافه گویی درس دادن.مثلا الان برا شیمی مبتکرانی که من و خیلی از دوستام منبع المپیادمون بود مسلما اضافه گویی داره و بهتره از خط ویژه و در صورت نیاز بیشتر از گاج جامع استفاده کنه+عدم وسواس بستن درس تو همون بار اول و تثبیت پله به پله و به نوعی ایجاد مرور های موازی
منطقی گفتن نه و شعار دادن اره:
گفتن اینکه نمیشه منطقیه همون قدری که شعار دادن اره برا همه غیر منطقیه اینم به چند دلیل
اول اینکه برا اینکه یه رتبه خوب تو این زمان بدست بیاری باید شدیدا تلاش کنی از خوابت کم کنی تفریحت رو قطع کنی و ....خلاصه بگم 15-16 ساعت درس بخونی 
که کار خیلی سختیه .خیلی و به نوعی تو مرز غیرممکن شدنه.یه چیزی تو مایه های اختللاف الکترون نگاتیوی 1/7 .
دوم اینکه باید کیفیت مطالعه ات بالا باشه .که برا این و مورد بالا باید به این رتبه کذایی نیاز داشته باشی نه اینکه صرفا شعار بدی !درس میخونم خانوم دکتر صدام میزنن!دیگه راحت میتونم مخ بزنم(فکت) میرم فلان ماشین رو میخرم !مامی جونم تحویل میگیره و هر وقت خواستم برام قرمه سبزی میزاره و ... اوه مـــــــــــــــــــــای گــــــــاد من چه نـــــازم
باید یه چیزایی تو زندگیت و درونت کاملا بهش بستگی داشته باشه .کاملا.طوری نشه که بعد 2 روز تغییر کنه
درسست مثل نجات دادن جون عزیز ترین شخص زندگیت حتی اگه خدایی نکرده بارها رخ بده
یا نفس کشیدن که مغزت بعد هر بازدم برا دم بعدی درست مثل میلیون ها بار قبلی انگیزه و دلیــــل داره
ایجاد اینا و تحمل این سختی ها کار هرکسی نیستکار یه ادم زخم خورده و مرهم لازمه. کار یه ادم با جنم که یا با جنم بوده یا تو اتین مدت باقی مونده با جنم میشه و خودش رو تغییر میده
=========================

احتمال اینکه یه شخص از الان پزشکی یا دندون یا دارو یا رشته خوب فیزیو قبول شه 1 درصده .این شخص حتما و حتما میتونه با تلاش احتمال این عمل رو 50 درصد کنه و اگه بخاطر 50 درصد کمتر این شانس رو از خودش بگیره صرفا یه احمقه





اخرین پست  غیر سوالی من بود تا کنکور پس نقل نگیرین لطفا!

----------


## hamed_habibi

ن بابا پایه چی دوسال دبیرستان ک با انواع دخترا باهم بیرون بودیم بعدش چندماهی بی خبر بودم ک گفت استارت زده دارو بیاره...ریاضی افبابود فک کنم..فیزیک نمیدونم 


> عاقاشما رفیقت ریاضی فیزیک منبعش چی بود؟عایاپایش قوی بود؟
> شما چی آزمون تو خونه میزنی یا...

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله ما سه باهم تو یک مدرسه بودیم ...منطقه سه یک نوع سهمیه جانبازان شهیدان حساب میشه...واقعا راحته :Yahoo (20): 


> منطقه چند بود این؟ حتما ۳؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

احسنت ولی بادارو مخالفم میشه اورد دارو..پزشکی تعهدم میشه البته باید منطقه س باشی ک کار راحته رقبا کمن..ولی کل حرفات عالی بود...اما مخ زدن تواین زمونه دیگه دکتر بودن نمیخواد ک بابا


> از دیروز شب قرار بر این بود که دیگه فعالیت نکنم تو انجمن ولی دیدن اپ بودن این تاپیک و 222 تا پستی که توش نوشته شده مجبورم کرد که یه حرفایی رو بگم
> این دست تاپیک ها هیچ موقع نتیجه نمیگیره به چند دلیل
> جوابا دو دسته میشه !
> پاسخ های منفی : که طرف یا منطقی میگه یا از روی ترس! ترس از اینکه واقعا با گفتن میشه یه عده بشه و ایشون عقب بی افته
> دیده شده در میان این افراد کسی هست که به برنامه دوساله اعتقاد داره و از خود تیر به این ور تو تاپیک های مشابه و حتی غیر مشابه موج منفی فرستاده
> پاسخ های مثبت: که طرف یا شعار میده و به نوعی ادم خوبیه و یا از انرژی دادن میخواد یه نفعی ببره .مثلا گرفتن شخص برا مشاوره یا فروش دی وی دی 
> دیده شده شخص تو تاپیک ها مشابه از دی شروع کرده میگه میشه و فلانی با فلان منبع و دی وی دی قبول شده و بعد همین شخص بر اثر فروش دی وی دی تو انجمن از طریق پ.خ دو هفته اخراج شده و تازه برگشته و روز از نو  و روزی از نو
> ==================================================  =====
> مهمترین قسمت های متن بالام همینان
> ...

----------


## sajad564

> احسنت ولی بادارو مخالفم میشه اورد دارو..پزشکی تعهدم میشه البته باید منطقه س باشی ک کار راحته رقبا کمن..ولی کل حرفات عالی بود...اما مخ زدن تواین زمونه دیگه دکتر بودن نمیخواد ک بابا


د برو بخواب دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> از دیروز شب قرار بر این بود که دیگه فعالیت نکنم تو انجمن ولی دیدن اپ بودن این تاپیک و 222 تا پستی که توش نوشته شده مجبورم کرد که یه حرفایی رو بگم
> این دست تاپیک ها هیچ موقع نتیجه نمیگیره به چند دلیل
> جوابا دو دسته میشه !
> پاسخ های منفی : که طرف یا منطقی میگه یا از روی ترس! ترس از اینکه واقعا با گفتن میشه یه عده بشه و ایشون عقب بی افته
> دیده شده در میان این افراد کسی هست که به برنامه دوساله اعتقاد داره و از خود تیر به این ور تو تاپیک های مشابه و حتی غیر مشابه موج منفی فرستاده
> پاسخ های مثبت: که طرف یا شعار میده و به نوعی ادم خوبیه و یا از انرژی دادن میخواد یه نفعی ببره .مثلا گرفتن شخص برا مشاوره یا فروش دی وی دی 
> دیده شده شخص تو تاپیک ها مشابه از دی شروع کرده میگه میشه و فلانی با فلان منبع و دی وی دی قبول شده و بعد همین شخص بر اثر فروش دی وی دی تو انجمن از طریق پ.خ دو هفته اخراج شده و تازه برگشته و روز از نو  و روزی از نو
> ==================================================  =====
> مهمترین قسمت های متن بالام همینان
> ...


افرین پسر ؛ اگه همت کنی موفق میشی حالا زمانش مهم نیست ولی نشون دادی ذهن بازی داری و از شرایط انجمن به خوبی آگاه هستی : )))) 

+ منم فردا (یعنی امروز ) ازمون دارم نمیدونم چرا خوابم نمیبره [emoji52]

----------


## hamed_habibi

تامهر دیگه نمیام قوول :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (31): 


> د برو بخواب دیگه

----------


## eskalis

> چقدر نظرات مختلف...
> سرآدم گیج میره!!
> اینم نتیجه گیری نهایی من از صحبت های دوستان:
> نه زیادی منطقی باشید،نه رویاباف!
> هرچیزی حدتعادلش قشنگه ... 
> یعنی الآن بهترین کارممکن اینه که بشینیم بخونیم و بقیش رو بسپاریم به خدا ... ولی باامیدبخونیم چون هیچکس ازناامیدی نتیجه ای نگرفته ... 
> 
> خودمم باهمین برنامه پیش میرم 
> 
> ان شاالله هممون موفق بشیم


اومدی امتیاز دادی گفتی چرت!!
خواستم بگم اولن رنگ پستت چرته!! دوماا تو هم که اومدی توو مایه های من حرف زدی باز چرا گفتی چرت!!

----------


## dr_zahra

> اومدی امتیاز دادی گفتی چرت!!
> خواستم بگم اولن رنگ پستت چرته!! دوماا تو هم که اومدی توو مایه های من حرف زدی باز چرا گفتی چرت!!


گاهی فقط سکوت سزای سبک سریست... : )
من فرصت بحث ندارم به یکی دیگه گیربدین لطفا

----------


## eskalis

> گاهی فقط سکوت سزای سبک سریست... : )
> من فرصت بحث ندارم به یکی دیگه گیربدین لطفا


اسیکزوفرنی خوب شدن نداره  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ehsan-en1

*چقد این تکرار ازار دهنده است!
کسی قدر یه روز رو ندونه هزار روزشم بدردش نمیخوره!
#بدون_مخاطب*

----------


## shima1996

*سلام
یادتون میاد وقتی استارت کنکور زدید ؟یادتون میاد اولش سخت بود ولی آروم آروم پیش اومدی و روز به روز بهترشدی ؟یادتون میاد روزی که تصمیم گرفتی بخونی؟آره ،همین چیزاست که یه کنکوری وقتی بهش فکر میکنه انگیزه میگیره ، باخودت بگو من تاالان تلاش کردم و تا کنکور96 هم تلاش میکنم وباتوکل به خدا وتلاش خودم میتونم بهترین باشم ،بهترین خودم !بهترین خود بودن میدونی یعنی چی؟ یعنی اینکه نسبت به خودت ،نسبت به چندماه پیش ،نسبت به گذشته ،اطلاعات کنکوریت رفته بالا وآروم آروم مطلب واسه خودت ذخیره کردی،حتی یه تست ازدیگران جلو تری حتی همین یه تست شاید به چشم نیاد ولی میتونه خیلی کارساز باشه .بعضیها هم هنوز درست حسابی شروع نکردن!! میخوام به این داوطلبان بگم شماهم میتونی بهترین خودت باشی ! بهترین خودت که میدونی یعنی چی
هیچ وقت تسلیم نشید حتی اگرخوب نخوندید به خودتون نگید من نمیتونم ؟توی این چندماه میخوام چیکارکنم و... ! به خودتون مدام نگید من میمونم واسه سال بعد و بهترین میشم ،فقط وقتی این جمله رو میتونی بگی که نتایج کنکور 96 اومده وتو نتیجه دلخواهتو نگرفتی ،قبل اعلام نتایج حق نداری تسلیم شی حق نداری بگی من واسه سال بعد میخونم والان میخوام استراحت کنم

سال 96 میتونه یه انگیزه جدید باشه واسه تویی که هنوز خوب نخوندی ،فصل بهارهمه چیز نو میشه توهم خودتو نو کن تو میتونی بهترین باشی حتی توی این چندماه. هی باخودت نگو وقت ندارم هی نگو وقت گذشته و... 24 ساعت شبانه روز تو میتونه با 24 ساعت روزانه دیگران میتونه متفاوت باشه ،میتونی توی 3،چهارماه عالی باشی . توی این فصل وفصل های نزدیکتر به کنکور همه ازم میپرسن ؟ بنظرتون دیرنشده ؟بنظرتون هنوزم وقت هست ؟بنظرتون میتونم ؟آیاکسی بوده توی این بازه بخونه وموفق شه ؟ومن جواب میدم که بستگی به  تلاشت داره تو میتونی بهترین خودت باشی وبه اندازه خودت نتیجه بگیری !حالا این اندازه میتونه درحد یه رشته تاپ کنکور باشه میتونه درحد رتبه شدن باشه همون طوری که رتبه یک سال 88 از بهمن ماه شروع کردن وبهترین خودش شد!بهترین رستگار رحمانی یک بودن بود،اره یک بودن کنکور کارسختیه ولی رستگاررحمانی نشون داد که خواستن توانستن است*

----------


## zahra.2015

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بیخیال این بحثا یکی از بچه های همین انجمن تو تل بهم گفت من با این برنامه پیش میرم و ... بنده خدا دلش خیلی ب پشتیبانی خوش بود و الان برگشته میگه کلا بحث پشتیبانی و رقابت و ... شون منتفی شده خواستم بگم توروخدا انقد زود نبازید و انقدم وارد حاشیه نشین این برنامه نشد و اون برنامه نشد 
خودتون بشینین ی دو دوتا چار تا کنید ببینید اوضاع درسیتون در چ حد نقاط قوت و ضعفتون کجا هاش استعدادتون تو چیه چقد میتونید بخونید و .... ببینید با این 88روز تا کنکور با تلاش ب چ نتیجه ای میرسید 
بچه ها توروخدا ن هموو قضاوت کنید ن چیز دیگه ما نعوذبالله خدا ک نیستم از آینده خودمونم خبر نداریم شاید من و شمایی ک خیلی وقت خوندیم از اونایی ک الان شروع میکنن خرابتر کنیم بیخیال همه این حواشی بشید بشینید بخونید و بقیش بسپارید بخدا با جون دل بخونید با تموم قوا نهایتا نمیشه دیگه اما حداقل هم ی زمینه میشه برا سال بعد هم اینکه پیش خودتون و وجدانتون آسوده اید ک تموم تلاشتونو کردین 
هر چند فقط غیر ممکن غیرممکنه و هیچ بنی بشری حق قضاوت در مورد شخص دیگه ای رو نداره
برای آرزو هاتون بجنگید تا بعد ها حسرت نخورید
موفق و سر بلند باشید*

----------


## _Fateme_

> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بیخیال این بحثا یکی از بچه های همین انجمن تو تل بهم گفت من با این برنامه پیش میرم و ... بنده خدا دلش خیلی ب پشتیبانی خوش بود و الان برگشته میگه کلا بحث پشتیبانی و رقابت و ... شون منتفی شده خواستم بگم توروخدا انقد زود نبازید و انقدم وارد حاشیه نشین این برنامه نشد و اون برنامه نشد 
> خودتون بشینین ی دو دوتا چار تا کنید ببینید اوضاع درسیتون در چ حد نقاط قوت و ضعفتون کجا هاش استعدادتون تو چیه چقد میتونید بخونید و .... ببینید با این 88روز تا کنکور با تلاش ب چ نتیجه ای میرسید 
> بچه ها توروخدا ن هموو قضاوت کنید ن چیز دیگه ما نعوذبالله خدا ک نیستم از آینده خودمونم خبر نداریم شاید من و شمایی ک خیلی وقت خوندیم از اونایی ک الان شروع میکنن خرابتر کنیم بیخیال همه این حواشی بشید بشینید بخونید و بقیش بسپارید بخدا با جون دل بخونید با تموم قوا نهایتا نمیشه دیگه اما حداقل هم ی زمینه میشه برا سال بعد هم اینکه پیش خودتون و وجدانتون آسوده اید ک تموم تلاشتونو کردین 
> هر چند فقط غیر ممکن غیرممکنه و هیچ بنی بشری حق قضاوت در مورد شخص دیگه ای رو نداره
> برای آرزو هاتون بجنگید تا بعد ها حسرت نخورید
> موفق و سر بلند باشید*


اولا پستتون عالی 
دوم اینکه هیچ گربه ای برای رضای خدا موش نمیگیره همین برنامه خوبه پس دوستتون نباید توقع پشتیبانی داشته باشه خودش بخونه و بره جلو والسلام

----------


## unlucky

> اومدی امتیاز دادی گفتی چرت!!
> خواستم بگم اولن رنگ پستت چرته!! دوماا تو هم که اومدی توو مایه های من حرف زدی باز چرا گفتی چرت!!


اگه امتیاز مخالفم بزنن از امتیازت کم میشه ؟  :Y (744):

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط classy doctor


اگه امتیاز مخالفم بزنن از امتیازت کم میشه ؟ 


بله فک کنم کم میشه*

----------


## dr_zahra

> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بیخیال این بحثا یکی از بچه های همین انجمن تو تل بهم گفت من با این برنامه پیش میرم و ... بنده خدا دلش خیلی ب پشتیبانی خوش بود و الان برگشته میگه کلا بحث پشتیبانی و رقابت و ... شون منتفی شده خواستم بگم توروخدا انقد زود نبازید و انقدم وارد حاشیه نشین این برنامه نشد و اون برنامه نشد 
> خودتون بشینین ی دو دوتا چار تا کنید ببینید اوضاع درسیتون در چ حد نقاط قوت و ضعفتون کجا هاش استعدادتون تو چیه چقد میتونید بخونید و .... ببینید با این 88روز تا کنکور با تلاش ب چ نتیجه ای میرسید 
> بچه ها توروخدا ن هموو قضاوت کنید ن چیز دیگه ما نعوذبالله خدا ک نیستم از آینده خودمونم خبر نداریم شاید من و شمایی ک خیلی وقت خوندیم از اونایی ک الان شروع میکنن خرابتر کنیم بیخیال همه این حواشی بشید بشینید بخونید و بقیش بسپارید بخدا با جون دل بخونید با تموم قوا نهایتا نمیشه دیگه اما حداقل هم ی زمینه میشه برا سال بعد هم اینکه پیش خودتون و وجدانتون آسوده اید ک تموم تلاشتونو کردین 
> هر چند فقط غیر ممکن غیرممکنه و هیچ بنی بشری حق قضاوت در مورد شخص دیگه ای رو نداره
> برای آرزو هاتون بجنگید تا بعد ها حسرت نخورید
> موفق و سر بلند باشید*


بله عزیزم نباید زود قضاوت کرد چون احتمالا اون شخص به شما دروغ گفته ...  هم پشتیبانی هست هم رقابت .. همه چی سرجاشه 

اما حرف شمارو قبول دارم هرکسی باید شرایط خودشو بسنجه دیگران نمیتونن راجب ما نظربدن  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dr_zahra




بله عزیزم نباید زود قضاوت کرد چون احتمالا اون شخص به شما دروغ گفته ...  هم پشتیبانی هست هم رقابت .. همه چی سرجاشه 

اما حرف شمارو قبول دارم هرکسی باید شرایط خودشو بسنجه دیگران نمیتونن راجب ما نظربدن  


سلام شما مطمئنید کامال رقابت برنامه روزانشون هست؟ هم چنین پشتیبانی 75روزه؟ از کجا میدونید ؟
پس چرا ایشون باید ب من دورغ بگن خو والا من ن از این برنامه استفاده میکنم ن چیزی اصلا بحث ی چیز دیگه بود ک ایشون گفتن کلا پشتیبانی کنسل شده کانال رقابت عملکرد روزانشونم حذف شده*

----------


## dr_zahra

> *
> سلام شما مطمئنید کامال رقابت برنامه روزانشون هست؟ هم چنین پشتیبانی 75روزه؟ از کجا میدونید ؟
> پس چرا ایشون باید ب من دورغ بگن خو والا من ن از این برنامه استفاده میکنم ن چیزی اصلا بحث ی چیز دیگه بود ک ایشون گفتن کلا پشتیبانی کنسل شده کانال رقابت عملکرد روزانشونم حذف شده*


آخه من نمیفهمم برای چی باید الکی بگن کانال رقابت داریم یا پشتیبانی میکنیم؟؟
اولا که این تیم کاملا قابل اعتماده ... میدونید چرا؟؟ ازاونجایی که هزینه ی برنامه ی به این دقیقی و خوبی رو گذاشته یه دعا برای ظهور امام زمان!
کسی که انقدر معتقده دروغای به این مسخرگی رو نمیگه.. 
و اینکه اصلا دلیلی نداره بخوان ایناروبگن چون نه سودی واسشون داره نه ضرری که ما ازاون برنامه استفاده بکنیم یانه و درس بخونیم یانه .. 
اونااجرشون پیش خدامحفوظه ولی بهتره مابااین حرفای الکی برای خودمون گناه جمع نکنیم ... !!

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

از فیلم های رایگان موسسات مختلف که این کانال میذاره استفاده کن قطعا میتونی 

لینک کانال

----------


## _Fateme_

بچه ها کسی این برنامه رو دیده؟ و زیست منظورش از مطالعه تست شکل ها و نمودارها چیه؟
مگه تستا تفکیک شدن که کدوم واسه شکل کدوم متن؟

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Fateme_


بچه ها کسی این برنامه رو دیده؟ و زیست منظورش از مطالعه تست شکل ها و نمودارها چیه؟
مگه تستا تفکیک شدن که کدوم واسه شکل کدوم متن؟


به نظرم منظورش اینه که مطالعه تست* *+* *خواندن دقیق شکل ها و نمودارها
*

----------


## Havash533

> سلام بچه ها من تازه میخام شرو کنم برا کنکور بخونم پیش هستم بنظرتون با این برنامه پزشکی در 75 روز بخونم میشه بهش اعتماد کرد ؟؟
> 
> اگ کسی راجع به این برنامه چیزی میدونه ک مال کیه و این حرفا ممنون میشم بگه ....
> 
> 
> این لینک برنامه هست 
> 
> پزشکی در75روز


 اول بشین تخصصی هارو تموم کن  یه دور بخون.بعد بشین تو 20روز عمومی هارو جمه کن سعی کن تست کنکوری بیشتر بزنی.اخرشم تخصصی و عمومی ..خیلی هم راحت..با روزی 12ساعت بخونی حله..دنبال برنامه و غیره نباش..کمی غیرت میخواد وعشقه به هدف..همین

----------


## parnia-sh

برنامش خیلی خوبه!درواقع عالیه.
البته من یه تغییراتی درش انجام دادم!
ومهم ترین تغییر:
به جای 75روزتوی28-27روزتموم میشه :Yahoo (4): (خدا به خیرکنه)

----------


## sahelam

> برنامش خیلی خوبه!درواقع عالیه.
> البته من یه تغییراتی درش انجام دادم!
> ومهم ترین تغییر:
> به جای 75روزتوی28-27روزتموم میشه(خدا به خیرکنه)


یا خدااااا چطوری تو 28 روز تمومش میکنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahelam

> *
> 
> به نظرم منظورش اینه که مطالعه تست* *+* *خواندن دقیق شکل ها و نمودارها
> فایل پیوست 69412*


اره ... من با همین برنامه پیش میرم .. درسته که از شکلا به طور جداگانه سوال نمیاد ولی هرچیزی ممکنه و اگه نمودارا و شکلارو بررسی کنی به یادگیریت واقعا کمک میکنه .

----------


## parnia-sh

> یا خدااااا چطوری تو 28 روز تمومش میکنی؟؟؟؟


اول اینکه گفتم خدا به خیرکنه. :Yahoo (4): 
دوم اینکه من مباحث رو خوندم الان نیاز به یه مرور محکم دارم چون مباحث فقط یادم رفته ونیازی به یادگیری ندارم.
سوم اینک از این غلطا که من میکنم شما نکنین :Yahoo (4): 
بازم میگم
#خدا_به خیــر_کند :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahelam

> اول اینکه گفتم خدا به خیرکنه.
> دوم اینکه من مباحث رو خوندم الان نیاز به یه مرور محکم دارم چون مباحث فقط یادم رفته ونیازی به یادگیری ندارم.
> سوم اینک از این غلطا که من میکنم شما نکنین
> بازم میگم
> #خدا_به خیــر_کند


پس خدابخیرکنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

> اول اینکه گفتم خدا به خیرکنه.
> دوم اینکه من مباحث رو خوندم الان نیاز به یه مرور محکم دارم چون مباحث فقط یادم رفته ونیازی به یادگیری ندارم.
> سوم اینک از این غلطا که من میکنم شما نکنین
> بازم میگم
> #خدا_به خیــر_کند


فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالت

بنظرت به من امیدی هست؟؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالت
> 
> بنظرت به من امیدی هست؟؟؟


مینا!
توکه وضعیتت خوبه.
چرا اینقد ناامید!؟
ی پ.خ بده! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## _Fateme_

من با این برنامه میرم جلو ولی واقعا بعضی چیزاشو میشه خیلی زود جمع کرد و به بعضی درسام تایم خیلی زیادی داده خلاصه که واقعا دم اونی که اینو تنظیم کرد گرم خدا اجرشو بهش بده ❤

----------


## parnia-sh

> من با این برنامه میرم جلو ولی واقعا بعضی چیزاشو میشه خیلی زود جمع کرد و به بعضی درسام تایم خیلی زیادی داده خلاصه که واقعا دم اونی که اینو تنظیم کرد گرم خدا اجرشو بهش بده ❤


  مطمعنی کامل بررسیش کردی؟! توی برنامه فصل 3شیمی سوم نیس برای فصل اول دوم 7ساعت یا بیشتر وقت گذاشته اما برای فصل 4و6دوم فقط 3ساعت   ا

----------


## parnia-sh

این برنامه واقعن خوب وعالبه! اما بعضی جاهاش اشکالاتی هس که خودتون رفعش کنید!

----------


## parnia-sh

بچه ها یه نکته ی خیلییییی مهم:
فصل اول زیست دوم 7ساعت وقت داره که واقعن لازم نییس
شما این زمان رو بین فصلای سخت تر پخش کنید تا به مشکل بر نخورین.

----------


## va6hid

الان 75 روز باید تو این تایپک حرف بزنین که توی 75 روز میشه قبول شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Fateme_

> مطمعنی کامل بررسیش کردی؟! توی برنامه فصل 3شیمی سوم نیس برای فصل اول دوم 7ساعت یا بیشتر وقت گذاشته اما برای فصل 4و6دوم فقط 3ساعت   ا


سلام اولا من با اون تایم نمیرم جلو دوما اشتباه میکنی عزیزم تو هفته چهار یا پنجه بالاش نوشته فصل ۲ولی اشتباه چاپیه پایینشو بخونی نوشته فصل ۳

----------


## maryam2015

یعنی واقعا ....؟؟؟
75روز میشه 2/5ماه ......بزن بریم ببینم چن نفر ازین تاپیک دکتر میان بیرون :Y (652): ... :Yahoo (10): موفق باشین بچه هاااا :Yahoo (8): بچه های این تاپیک بدجور ناامیدی رو نابود کردین :Y (620):  ...دمتون گرم .... :Y (761):

----------


## Havash533

> یعنی واقعا ....؟؟؟
> 75روز میشه 2/5ماه ......بزن بریم ببینم چن نفر ازین تاپیک دکتر میان بیرون...موفق باشین بچه هاااابچه های این تاپیک بدجور ناامیدی رو نابود کردین ...دمتون گرم ....


من چند روزیه ک این برنامه رو اجرا میکنم.ساعت مطالعم رفته بالا.با انگیزه تر شدم.کلا خوبه ..

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

برنامه ی خوبیه

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

من دارم بااین برنامه حجم درسارو دسته بندی میکنم ...کلا خوبه...البته تغییراتی دادم   بهش

----------


## _Fateme_

> من دارم بااین برنامه حجم درسارو دسته بندی میکنم ...کلا خوبه...البته تغییراتی دادم   بهش


من یه هفته خوندم باهاش ولی خوشم نیومد چون یه جورایی سنگین و فشرده بود ومروراشم قبول نداشتم من خودم با برنامه خودم پیش میرم و دوره و مرورم آخر هر هفتس ولی در کل برنامه بدی نیست

----------


## M47iN

> من یه هفته خوندم باهاش ولی خوشم نیومد چون یه جورایی سنگین و فشرده بود ومروراشم قبول نداشتم من خودم با برنامه خودم پیش میرم و دوره و مرورم آخر هر هفتس ولی در کل برنامه بدی نیست


ساعت مطالعه برنامه(75روز) چقدره بانو؟؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> ساعت مطالعه برنامه(75روز) چقدره بانو؟؟


روزانه؟؟؟ فک کنم ۱۳ ساعت

----------


## dr_zahra

بچه ها کیا تاحالا بااین برنامه تونستن پیش برن؟ 
چند روزش رو ؟

----------


## laleh74

> بچه ها کیا تاحالا بااین برنامه تونستن پیش برن؟ 
> چند روزش رو ؟


من یه هفته انجام دادم.
مرورش خوب بود و درسای مرتبط رو باهم گذاشته بود مخصوصا زیست.
البته فشرده و سخته :Yahoo (39): 
ولی اگه بشه باهاش پیش رفت بی نقصه.


اینم بگم نظر ها متفاوته.شاید کسی دیگه بگه برنامه خوبی نیست

----------


## hazrate_doost

> بچه ها کیا تاحالا بااین برنامه تونستن پیش برن؟ 
> چند روزش رو ؟


سلام، تقریبا 3 روزه با این برنامه دارم پیش میرم با اینکه فقط 3 روزه شروع کردم به خوندن ولی تو این 3 روز کامل برنامشو انجام دادم.

خدا خیرشون بده.

----------


## Seyedhosein.p

چرا میپیچونین الکی قضیه رو 

پزشکی منطقه ۳ 
ادبیات ۶۰ عربی ۵۰ دینی ۷۰ زبان ۵۰ 
ریاضی ۴۰ زیست ۶۰ فیزیک ۴۰ شیمی ۴۵
حداقل که تو دو ماه ناموسن میشه رسید بهش 

خلاااص الان باز اساتید حرفه روشن فکر میان تز میدن

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> کیا برنامه 75 روزه  را کامل  اجرا کردند


فک نکنم کسی باشه :Yahoo (4): 
اونایی که در حال اجران وقت ندارن بیان انجمن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hossein.A

> چرا میپیچونین الکی قضیه رو 
> 
> پزشکی منطقه ۳ 
> ادبیات ۶۰ عربی ۵۰ دینی ۷۰ زبان ۵۰ 
> ریاضی ۴۰ زیست ۶۰ فیزیک ۴۰ شیمی ۴۵
> حداقل که تو دو ماه ناموسن میشه رسید بهش 
> 
> خلاااص الان باز اساتید حرفه روشن فکر میان تز میدن


شما پزشکی میخونی ؟

----------


## Cyrus the Great

یه تاپیک بزنم با پزشکی در 10روز؟به نظرتون میشه!؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (35): 


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## young wolf

شک نکن



> یه تاپیک بزنم با پزشکی در 10روز؟به نظرتون میشه!؟

----------


## samar_98

*باشدادی گینه*

----------


## mohammad.sa

دوستان هرکسی توی برنامه ریزی مشکل داشت میتونه پ خ بده بپرسه حتما کمکش میکنم.من در طول سال با مشاورهای معروفی کار کردمو شاید بشه کمکتون کرد.اینم بگم که فقط میتونم اگه سوالی داشتید کمک کنم نه واستون برنامه بریزم...

----------


## pezeshkitehran

این تایپیک مربوطه به 3ماه مونده به کنکور که قبلا گذاشتند دوستان میخوام یه چیزی بگم 
پیامارو خوندم همه میگن اره میشه در 3ماه هم پزشکی آورد 
اما من از خیلیا پرسیدم میگن از بهمن هم کار سختیه و باید از الان به سال دیگر فکر کرد 
من سوالم اینه این مردم با کدام منطق اینو میگن!؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> این تایپیک مربوطه به 3ماه مونده به کنکور که قبلا گذاشتند دوستان میخوام یه چیزی بگم 
> پیامارو خوندم همه میگن اره میشه در 3ماه هم پزشکی آورد 
> اما من از خیلیا پرسیدم میگن از بهمن هم کار سختیه و باید از الان به سال دیگر فکر کرد 
> من سوالم اینه این مردم با کدام منطق اینو میگن!؟


سختیش که سخت هست...ولی شما قطعن باید اینو بدونی اگه بخوای حتی یه درصد طبق حرف مردی بری جلو خیلی معذرت میخوام ولی دهنت سرویس میشه..از نظر مردم هیچ کاری نمیشه و همیشه دیره و بذارش برای بعد..

----------


## دریـا

Up

----------


## ارامش 20

کاری نداره .این تاپیک قدیمیه برید ببنید اونایی ک می گفتن میشه .شدن یا نه :/

----------


## asaal9093

سلام. یه حسی میگه میشه. نشد نداره. فقط منی که بعد 5-6 سال میخوام دوباره فیزیک بخونم موندم چیکا کنم؟؟؟؟؟  تا الان ورقم نزدم. کمکم کنید بچه ها؟
من کارشناسی مترجمی زبان انگلیسی دارم اما جنون پزشکی.....
عمومیم خوبه زیستمم همنیطور.... اما سه تا درس اختصاصیم بین زمین و هوا.... شیمی رو بد نیستم اما..... نیمدونم بگید چیکا کنم. دارم دیوونه میشم.

----------


## Sorotko

۷۰۰ هزار داوطلب تجربی که قراره کنکور بدن همه جنون پزشکی دارن.

----------


## Elahe_

> سلام. یه حسی میگه میشه. نشد نداره. فقط منی که بعد 5-6 سال میخوام دوباره فیزیک بخونم موندم چیکا کنم؟؟؟؟؟  تا الان ورقم نزدم. کمکم کنید بچه ها؟
> من کارشناسی مترجمی زبان انگلیسی دارم اما جنون پزشکی.....
> عمومیم خوبه زیستمم همنیطور.... اما سه تا درس اختصاصیم بین زمین و هوا.... شیمی رو بد نیستم اما..... نیمدونم بگید چیکا کنم. دارم دیوونه میشم.


برا فيزيك برين سايت صنعتي شريف فيلماي آلا رو ببينين ...همه دبيراش خوبن خودتون ببينين با كدوم بيشتر راحتين 
بعدش تستاي سراسري ٨٠ به بعدو كار كنين ولي تا كنكور سعي كنين تستارو دو سه بار بزنين
هر سال به خصوص تو رياضي و فيزيك نصف بيشتر سوالا مشابه سالاي قبله 
لازم نيست كل فيزيكو بخونين
از نوسان تا آخر پيش ٢ . گرما و قانون گازها . مغناطيس و القا. آينه و عدسي
اينارو بخونين با تحليل كامل تستاي سراسري مطمئن باشين درصد خوبي بدست ميارين

----------


## sasanmmmmm

توکلت علی الحی الذی لا یموت ......
هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیس فقط باید باورش کنی ....

----------


## amureza

نه دوست گرامی تو حالت عادی همچین چیزی امگان نداره مگر اینکه ضریب هوشی خیلی بالایی داشته باشید و یا این که خیلی عمیق درس های هر سال رو بلد باشید و فقط به مرور برای یاداوری نیاز داشته باشید.

----------


## pedramgh

من نفهمیدم بعضیا چرا رو این نمیشه تاکید دارن مشاور بزرگی مثل استاد افشار تو جمع بندی شناور میگه میشه دکتر عمارلو یکی از بزرگترین و با تجربه ترین دبیرا هستن میگن ۱۲ هفته هس هفته ۵ درصد بیا بالا ببین چی کارا میتونی بکنی که بیشتر از ۵ درصد میشه اومد بالا در واقع که  تو کانال تلگرامش هست حالا بعضی از دوستان میگن نمیشه 
به همه نظرات منفی دوستان احترام میزارم ولی لطف کنن انرژی منفی ندن

----------


## Dds.neda

> سلام. یه حسی میگه میشه. نشد نداره. فقط منی که بعد 5-6 سال میخوام دوباره فیزیک بخونم موندم چیکا کنم؟؟؟؟؟  تا الان ورقم نزدم. کمکم کنید بچه ها؟
> من کارشناسی مترجمی زبان انگلیسی دارم اما جنون پزشکی.....
> عمومیم خوبه زیستمم همنیطور.... اما سه تا درس اختصاصیم بین زمین و هوا.... شیمی رو بد نیستم اما..... نیمدونم بگید چیکا کنم. دارم دیوونه میشم.


بعضیا میان طبقه بندی میکنن که مثلا حتما باید مرحله ای بخونی اول بعد جمع بندی بعد شبیه ساز کنکور سه روز یکبار بعد تورق سریع و ..... ولی این که قانون الهی نیست که کسی اینجوری نخونه نمیشه و این صوبتا،چیزی که الان میخونی همون حکم جمع بندی هم داره تمرکز کن رو یاد گرفتن عمیق درسا و اینکه اینم در نظر بگیر برا رسیدن به هدفت نیاز نیست همشو صد بزنی پس ۷۰ درصد مطالبو بخون با عمق ۱۰۰ درصد مباحث خیلی سختم حذف کن با خیال راحت

----------


## shima1996

تجلی رویاهای محال و سحرآمیز برای خداوند وجود ندارد،کافیست تا باور کنی که به تو میدهد،او نیز 100%همانی را به تو میدهد که در نظر دگران رویایی دست نیافتنی و سحرآمیز بشمار می آید؛
برای خداوند،مرز غیر ممکنی در کار نیست,حالا رویای تو هرچند هم محال و سحرآمیز باشد.بخوانید مرا تا اجابت کنم شمارا
_اما چگونه فرا بخوانیمش تا اجابتمان کند؟!!
تنها با فرکانسمان  ........به جای کوچک کردن آرزوهایتان باورهایتان را بزرگ تر و عمیق تر کنید
از خواسته هایی  شروع کنید که می توانید بیشتر باورشان کنید.
 برای ذهن ناخودآگاه و جهان هستی هیج فرقی نمیکند چه آرزویی داریم و چه اندازه هست..


اما باورهای ما برای ذهن ناخودآگاه اهمیت دارد هر اندازه باور قوی تر داشته باشیم اثر بیشتری بر ذهن نا خودآگاه خواهد داشت واین اثر ارتعاش بالایی به جهان می فرستد...#باور_کن_که_میتوانی

----------


## shima1996

> یه دوستی دارم بعد ۴ سال دوری از درس دوباره نشست برا کنکور خوند بعد تربیت معلم خونده بود و معلم روستا هم بود و صبح ۵ میزد بیرون تا ۸ برسه سر کلاس،عصر هم ۴ میرسیده خونه تازه خستگی درس دادن به بچه های ابتدایی یه طرف ۶ ساعت رانندگی یه طرف فک کن این آدم باید له میشد دیگه از خستگی،بعد جالب اینکه ایشون اول اسفند داشت کتاب میخرید تازه،بعد همون سال رتبش نمیدونم چن شد ولی داروی آزاد تبریز قبول شد بعد یه ترم رفت انصراف داد دوباره سال بعدش از عید نشست خوند  ۸۰۰ آورد الان هم دانشجوی دندانه،بعد باهاش که حرف میزنم انقدر انرژی مثبت میگیرم ازش ،میگه من درس میخوندم اسمم یادم میرفت نمیدونستم کجام اصلا یهو به خودم میومدم میدیدم مامانم برام شاممو گذاشته رو میزم و چن ساعت گذشته  و شام یخ کرده من حواسم نبوده اصلا یا یهو میدیدم  ۵ صبحه و باید آماده شم برم سر کار،یعنی میخوام بگم هیچ کاری نشد نداره حتی چن روز دیگه تاپیک بزنن پزشکی در ۵۰ روز بازم من میگم عجیب نیست و میشه واقعا،ولی کار عجیب غریب هم میخواد براش ،یه موردی هم که هست اینه که بعضیا میان طبقه بندی میکنن که مثلا حتما باید مرحله ای بخونی اول بعد جمع بندی بعد شبیه ساز کنکور سه روز یکبار بعد تورق سریع و ..... ولی این که قانون الهی نیست که کسی اینجوری نخونه نمیشه و این صوبتا،چیزی که الان میخونی همون حکم جمع بندی هم داره تمرکز کن رو یاد گرفتن عمیق درسا و اینکه اینم در نظر بگیر برا رسیدن به هدفت نیاز نیست همشو صد بزنی پس ۷۰ درصد مطالبو بخون با عمق ۱۰۰ درصد مباحث خیلی سختم حذف کن با خیال راحت 
> 
> و در آخر اینکه بزرگترین فرق یه انسان اینه که میتونه هر غیر ممکنی رو ممکن کنه ..نا امید نباشین
> 
> یابن ادم انا اقول للشّی کن فیکون اطعنی فیما امرتک، اجعلک تقول للشّی کن فیکون


 یعنی اون سال که 800 اوردن از عید خوندن شاغل هم بودن همزمان؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Dds.neda

> یعنی اون سال که 800 اوردن از عید خوندن شاغل هم بودن همزمان؟؟؟؟


خلاصه اینکه کار نشد نداره اینجور آدما یکی دوتا هستن تو صد تا،ولی خب هستن یعنی میشه واقعا ♥️

----------


## asaal9093

> یه دوستی دارم بعد ۴ سال دوری از درس دوباره نشست برا کنکور خوند بعد تربیت معلم خونده بود و معلم روستا هم بود و صبح ۵ میزد بیرون تا ۸ برسه سر کلاس،عصر هم ۴ میرسیده خونه تازه خستگی درس دادن به بچه های ابتدایی یه طرف ۶ ساعت رانندگی یه طرف فک کن این آدم باید له میشد دیگه از خستگی،بعد جالب اینکه ایشون اول اسفند داشت کتاب میخرید تازه،بعد همون سال رتبش نمیدونم چن شد ولی داروی آزاد تبریز قبول شد بعد یه ترم رفت انصراف داد دوباره سال بعدش از عید نشست خوند  ۸۰۰ آورد الان هم دانشجوی دندانه،بعد باهاش که حرف میزنم انقدر انرژی مثبت میگیرم ازش ،میگه من درس میخوندم اسمم یادم میرفت نمیدونستم کجام اصلا یهو به خودم میومدم میدیدم مامانم برام شاممو گذاشته رو میزم و چن ساعت گذشته  و شام یخ کرده من حواسم نبوده اصلا یا یهو میدیدم  ۵ صبحه و باید آماده شم برم سر کار،یعنی میخوام بگم هیچ کاری نشد نداره حتی چن روز دیگه تاپیک بزنن پزشکی در ۵۰ روز بازم من میگم عجیب نیست و میشه واقعا،ولی کار عجیب غریب هم میخواد براش ،یه موردی هم که هست اینه که بعضیا میان طبقه بندی میکنن که مثلا حتما باید مرحله ای بخونی اول بعد جمع بندی بعد شبیه ساز کنکور سه روز یکبار بعد تورق سریع و ..... ولی این که قانون الهی نیست که کسی اینجوری نخونه نمیشه و این صوبتا،چیزی که الان میخونی همون حکم جمع بندی هم داره تمرکز کن رو یاد گرفتن عمیق درسا و اینکه اینم در نظر بگیر برا رسیدن به هدفت نیاز نیست همشو صد بزنی پس ۷۰ درصد مطالبو بخون با عمق ۱۰۰ درصد مباحث خیلی سختم حذف کن با خیال راحت 
> 
> و در آخر اینکه بزرگترین فرق یه انسان اینه که میتونه هر غیر ممکنی رو ممکن کنه ..نا امید نباشین
> 
> یابن ادم انا اقول للشّی کن فیکون اطعنی فیما امرتک، اجعلک تقول للشّی کن فیکون


تنها درسی که ازش میترسم فیزیکه.... نمیدونم چرا اصلا رابطه خوبی باهاش ندارم.... از چی شروع کنم؟ کدوم کتاب نمیدونم.....
کاش منم مث این دوستت به هدفم میرسیدم بعد مدتها واقعا به تحول نیاز دارم تو زندگیم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dds.neda

> تنها درسی که ازش میترسم فیزیکه.... نمیدونم چرا اصلا رابطه خوبی باهاش ندارم.... از چی شروع کنم؟ کدوم کتاب نمیدونم.....
> کاش منم مث این دوستت به هدفم میرسیدم بعد مدتها واقعا به تحول نیاز دارم تو زندگیم


فیزیک من با گاج نقره ای خوندم خودم نتیجه ی خوبی میده ،ایشالا که میرسی♥️

----------


## Kowsar_1997

> سلام. یه حسی میگه میشه. نشد نداره. فقط منی که بعد 5-6 سال میخوام دوباره فیزیک بخونم موندم چیکا کنم؟؟؟؟؟  تا الان ورقم نزدم. کمکم کنید بچه ها؟
> من کارشناسی مترجمی زبان انگلیسی دارم اما جنون پزشکی.....
> عمومیم خوبه زیستمم همنیطور.... اما سه تا درس اختصاصیم بین زمین و هوا.... شیمی رو بد نیستم اما..... نیمدونم بگید چیکا کنم. دارم دیوونه میشم.


شیمی رو از سایت الا فیلمای محمد رضااقاجانیو دانلود کن بخون از از جدول تناوبی از اولین فیلمش بشین نگاه کن فوق العادس من خودم یکی شیمیم صفر بود با اقاجانی رشد کردم 
ولی برا فیزیک نمیدونم من خودمم فیزیک مشکل دارم و نمیدونم چیکارش کنم کسی میدونه ب منم بگه

----------


## Kowsar_1997

> یعنی اون سال که 800 اوردن از عید خوندن شاغل هم بودن همزمان؟؟؟؟


چرا تعجب میکنی تو ک با اون متن قشنگ بالات نوشتی ک اگ از خدا بخوای غیر ممکنو برات ممکن میکنه 
حالا این همه تعجب برا چیه !! جالبه حرفایی ک میزنید خودتونم بشون ایمان ندارید خیلی جالبه

----------


## mahdi1378

مهم نیست که میشه توی سه ماه به پزشکی رسید یا نه ،حتی اگه هدفتون سال دیگه ست مهم اینه که شما این سه ماه رو درس بخونی چون اگه این سه ماه رو درس نخونی سال بعد رو هم درس نخواهی خواند و فقط داری با این وعده ها خودت رو گول میزنی

----------


## hamed70t

جای این حرفا برید بخونین ؛ آخرش سر این شدن نشدن ها ****** میدین وقتتون رو

----------


## hamed70t

> جای این حرفا برید بخونین ؛ آخرش سر این شدن نشدن ها ****** میدین وقتتون رو


ف ن ا خخخخ

----------


## shima1996

> چرا تعجب میکنی تو ک با اون متن قشنگ بالات نوشتی ک اگ از خدا بخوای غیر ممکنو برات ممکن میکنه 
> حالا این همه تعجب برا چیه !! جالبه حرفایی ک میزنید خودتونم بشون ایمان ندارید خیلی جالبه


من ایمان دارم به حرفام ولی..فقط خواستم ببینم همزمان شاغل هم بودن یا نه ...چون تایم کاریشون زیاده ...منظورم این نبوده که چطور قبول شده !منظورم این بود که چطور با حجم کاری زیاد تونسته درس بخونه ...من واسه چگونگی درس خوندنش علامت تعجب گذاشتم نه واسه نتیجه اش...چون مسلما زحمت کشیده نتیجه هم میگیره میخواد از عید باشه یا بعد عید ....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## asaal9093

> شیمی رو از سایت الا فیلمای محمد رضااقاجانیو دانلود کن بخون از از جدول تناوبی از اولین فیلمش بشین نگاه کن فوق العادس من خودم یکی شیمیم صفر بود با اقاجانی رشد کردم 
> ولی برا فیزیک نمیدونم من خودمم فیزیک مشکل دارم و نمیدونم چیکارش کنم کسی میدونه ب منم بگه


پارسال یکی از فیلم هاشو دیدم. عالی بود. اما تعدادش زیاده اخه.... فک کنم 80 یا شاید بالای 100 قسمت.  :Yahoo (2):  چه جوری همه رو ببینم؟ درسای دیگه هم هست

----------


## Hossein.A

> عاره  خدایی بدون اغراق گفتم حالا یه آدم خیلی معمولی بود باهوش آنچنانی هم نبوده اصلا و حالا یه چیز دیگه هم بوده اینکه چون معلم بود بابای دوس دخترش که دختر خالش میشد گفته بوده دختر من لیاقتش بالاتره و این صوبتا بعد دختره رفته زن کارمند بانک شده ||
> دیگه در نظر بگیر شکست عشقی هم خورده بوده ،بعد الان شده مثال آدم موفق تو خاندانشونفک کن دختره الان چه سوزشی داره
> خلاصه اینکه کار نشد نداره اینجور آدما یکی دوتا هستن تو صد تا،ولی خب هستن یعنی میشه واقعا ♥️


منم یه دوست داشتم ، پارسال همین موقع‌ها با دوست مبارکشون کات کردن ، چقدرم گفتم بیخیال دوستی شو ، گفت نه ! آزمونشو خراب کرد که هیچ ، تا یه مدت تو خودش بود و به زور با دوستاش راش انداختیم !
منتها این قضیه خواستگاری و جواب رد شنیدن واسه پسرا نتیجه خوبی میده ، حداقلش اینکه طرف واسه رو کم کردن هم که شده میگه باید قبول شم !

----------


## reyhanam

خوب من دارم میخونم ولی مشکل اینه که هرچی میخونم نگرانم که مطالب خونده یادم تره و اینکه وقتی فک میکنم به قبولی همش با خودم فاز منفی میدم که نمیشه ..
بعد اینکه وقتی مدتی میخونم دیگه دلم نمیخاد بخونم خستم نمیشم جوصلم کم میشه.

----------


## Elahe_

> خوب من دارم میخونم ولی مشکل اینه که هرچی میخونم نگرانم که مطالب خونده یادم تره و اینکه وقتی فک میکنم به قبولی همش با خودم فاز منفی میدم که نمیشه ..
> بعد اینکه وقتی مدتی میخونم دیگه دلم نمیخاد بخونم خستم نمیشم جوصلم کم میشه.


ببين بايد درساي فرار رو مرتب مرور كني خب معلومه همه اگه مرور نكنن يادشون ميره 
به قبولي هم اصلا فكر نكن 
بشين بخون فكر كن اصلا كنكوري وجود نداره 
اصلا فرض كنيم قبول هم نشدي با رتبه پايين تر بموني پشت كنكور بهتره يا يه رتبه فضايي كه روت نشه جلو هيشكي بگي؟
همه خسته ميشن همه كم حوصله ميشن ولي اوني موفقه كه به خستگيش اهميت نده

----------


## reyhanam

> ببين بايد درساي فرار رو مرتب مرور كني خب معلومه همه اگه مرور نكنن يادشون ميره 
> به قبولي هم اصلا فكر نكن 
> بشين بخون فكر كن اصلا كنكوري وجود نداره 
> اصلا فرض كنيم قبول هم نشدي با رتبه پايين تر بموني پشت كنكور بهتره يا يه رتبه فضايي كه روت نشه جلو هيشكي بگي؟
> همه خسته ميشن همه كم حوصله ميشن ولي اوني موفقه كه به خستگيش اهميت نده


مشکل اینه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم بنا به دلایلی ولی میگم شروع کردم میخونم اما خیلی ناامیدم

----------


## reyhanam

> من توصیه ام بهت اینه اصلا و ابدا به کنکور و بعدشو قبلشو نتیجه و این صوبتا فک نکن حتی تمرین کن دیدی رفتی تو فکرش سریع به خودت بیا بگو بعد اینکه آزمونو دادم میام میشینم یه هفته ی تمام فقط فک میکنم و نگران این میشم که گند زدم یا چی
> بعد برا اینکه حوصلت کم نشه من خودم اینجوری میکنم که مثلا روزی میشه که از دنده ی چپ بلند شدم و کلا حال و حوصله ندارم شیمی یا دینی که دوسشون دارمو میذارم جلوم تعیین میکنم مثلا ۱۰۰ تست میشینم زماندار با سرعت حل میکنم و حتما حتمااا با سرعت،و چون درصد میگیرم میبینم بالا زدم دیگه بقیه روز نمیخوام از پای درس بلند شم حالا صد بزنم دیگه میخوام خودمو بغل کنم بوس کنم مغزموبعد اونروزا اتفاقا با کاردکم از پشت میز کنده نمیشم به نظرم امتحان کن


مرسی :Yahoo (1): 
گوشی و نت رو چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2): ؟

----------


## asaal9093

> منم یه دوست داشتم ، پارسال همین موقع‌ها با دوست مبارکشون کات کردن ، چقدرم گفتم بیخیال دوستی شو ، گفت نه ! آزمونشو خراب کرد که هیچ ، تا یه مدت تو خودش بود و به زور با دوستاش راش انداختیم !
> منتها این قضیه خواستگاری و جواب رد شنیدن واسه پسرا نتیجه خوبی میده ، حداقلش اینکه طرف واسه رو کم کردن هم که شده میگه باید قبول شم !


بیشتر که فک میکنم میبینم منم به این روکم کنی نیاز دارم شدیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــد  :Yahoo (2): 
اونم همین امسال
ولی از اون بیشتر علاقمه که داره هی پتک میخوره روش

----------

